# Very fat Women 6 again



## Shosh (Sep 6, 2007)

Apparently Mr Smooth returned from holiday only to find his entire BBW and SSBBW collection of pics and files etc have vanished from his hard drive.

Susannah


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

aww, what a pity, my heart just bleeds for him....sigh


----------



## Shosh (Sep 6, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> aww, what a pity, my heart just bleeds for him....sigh



What an unsavoury little creep he is too.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 6, 2007)

This is actually bad news for us, since he and his pals will likely head right over here to steal pics yet again.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 6, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. He will be on the prowl.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 6, 2007)

I filed away all those poignant-yet-hot ObesityHelp Before pix before Mr.6 ran into this eventuality. The ghostly imprints of SSBBWs that were... phantom phat...


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 6, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> This is actually bad news for us, since he and his pals will likely head right over here to steal pics yet again.



They were wiped from his computer, not from the group.

Besides, if they come back, there's enough of us here willing to keep an eye on him and let folks know if they see them in a pic there.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have figured that Vegas pics were already there, so if they're not - that's reassuring.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 6, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Apparently Mr Smooth returned from holiday only to find his entire BBW and SSBBW collection of pics and files etc have vanished from his hard drive.
> 
> Susannah


you mean website. unless you really mean his PC itself went to shit.


----------



## Jes (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm part of his group. ONly b/c I was in a photo, of course. If I want to look at fat women, I have a mirror. But anyway, when he announced his tragic loss (during the time he was away on a family vacation with his parents. With whom he still lives...) my response to the group was: Hmm. Maybe it's the ghosts of all the women whose pix you took who didn't want them taken??

No one replied to that one. But it's hysterical--all the guys are SO sad for him! 'Oh man, I'm so sorry! But buck up! I know you'll be ok! Things will work out!' Like his dog died, or he got nut cancer.


----------



## Cozworth806 (Sep 6, 2007)

He could try any number of file recovery progs, but my favourite for photos is Zero Assumption http://www.z-a-recovery.com/digital-image-recovery.htm

Tis free and works well, I recovered hundreds from a friends flash card of her once in a life time holiday to a wedding in Venuzuala.

Of course by the tone of the comments, you may not want him to find these again. :doh:


----------



## Jes (Sep 6, 2007)

trust me. he'll find a way to get them back. any guy who, at that age, lives with his parents and finds his calling in life to assemble somethign like 1 million photos of women he'll never meet in real life has got to have an arsenal of computer tips at his disposal--along with a few 20 sided dice, I'm sure. And a lot of hand lotion.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> along with a few 20 sided dice.



Oh, please, any RPG nerd worth their Dungeon Master Manual has 30 sided dice now days. Then there is this bad boy! 100 sides of RPG bliss, baby!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 6, 2007)

I personally can not fathom why on earth he needs a million pics etc? Answer that one if you can. Why does he feel the need to steal people's pics? 
It is evil of him to film women also without their knowledge or consent.
Good on the ladies also for demanding he remove their pics. You don't mess with fat chicks mate.


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sure his wrist is thanking the maker for data loss.


----------



## William (Sep 6, 2007)

For him they are like Lays Potato Chips

William 



Susannah said:


> I personally can not fathom why on earth he needs a million pics etc? Answer that one if you can. Why does he feel the need to steal people's pics?
> It is evil of him to film women also without their knowledge or consent.
> Good on the ladies also for demanding he remove their pics. You don't mess with fat chicks mate.


----------



## Jes (Sep 6, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Oh, please, any RPG nerd worth their Dungeon Master Manual has 30 sided dice now days. Then there is this bad boy! 100 sides of RPG bliss, baby!



You're not helping yourself any, okay?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 6, 2007)

William said:


> For him they are like Lays Potato Chips
> 
> William



A million pix o chicks I don't need, but gimme those chips please William. 

Shoshita


----------



## William (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Susannah

Lay's motto is "You never can just have one"

William 




Susannah said:


> A million pix o chicks I don't need, but gimme those chips please William.
> 
> Shoshita


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'm part of his group. ONly b/c I was in a photo, of course. If I want to look at fat women, I have a mirror. But anyway, when he announced his tragic loss (during the time he was away on a family vacation with his parents. With whom he still lives...) my response to the group was: Hmm. Maybe it's the ghosts of all the women whose pix you took who didn't want them taken??
> 
> No one replied to that one. But it's hysterical--all the guys are SO sad for him! 'Oh man, I'm so sorry! But buck up! I know you'll be ok! Things will work out!' Like his dog died, or he got nut cancer.


Ever since I found some pix of me with a cattle brand on my ass on a joke web site 10 years ago, I've half expected to see myself turn up in those Very Fat Women groups, but so far so good. I've been much more discrete with my photos since I was an internet novice in the 90s. On the other hand, if cell phone pix of me did turn up, maybe I should be flattered that this big fat 50-year-old can still turn heads. Ah, 'tis a paradox.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 6, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> I'm sure his wrist is thanking the maker for data loss.



I'm pretty sure there's another part of his body that is grateful for his loss.


----------



## Chuggernut (Sep 6, 2007)

(Sorry, meant to start a thread about about a different subject, put it here by mistake).


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 6, 2007)

Um, he can just redownload all the stuff from his groups and have all of it back. Easy.

Anything not posted would be lost, but knowing him that would only be if he was brewing another load of pictures to dump on his group.

I find it somewhat amusing that people are so horrified at this. This is the Internet. We share it with the likes of 4chan, furverts, pedophiles, white supremacists, and the 90% or so of Internet jockeys looking for wank fuel. I have known from the beginning that any picture that I post of myself could end up being wanked to by someone. Even IMing to a friend could be leak that leads to it being everywhere.

The lesson is simple: Don't upload if you don't want everyone and their dog wanking to it. The Internet is made so information (mainly porn) can be transmitted freely. *Freely.*

The above is why I'm not in any of the pics threads. Sorry to all disappointed.


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> But it's hysterical--all the guys are SO sad for him! 'Oh man, I'm so sorry! But buck up! I know you'll be ok! Things will work out!' Like his dog died, or he got nut cancer.



That made me really laugh out loud. Funny.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 7, 2007)

As if I weren't self conscious enough.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 7, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Um, he can just redownload all the stuff from his groups and have all of it back. Easy.
> 
> Anything not posted would be lost, but knowing him that would only be if he was brewing another load of pictures to dump on his group.
> 
> ...



Sorry to say that I just saw your avatar show up in a Yahoo group called Very Orange People 2. You'd better contact the group owner QUICK!

Actually, people by law have a proprietary right to their photos. If they can establish ownership, regardless of legal copyright, they can get their pics removed from most places. It's a lot of work.

I've been arguing with Yahoo about this since the previous thread about these groups started some time ago, While they acknowledge that what I've said in the previous paragraph is true, they won't remove them strictly upon my request, as I am not the rightful owner to any of the pics in his group(s).

I continue to try.


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> The above is why I'm not in any of the pics threads. Sorry to all disappointed.



I'm still masturbating to thoughts of you! So there! so is my dog! and i don't even have a dog!!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'm still masturbating to thoughts of you! So there! so is my dog! and i don't even have a dog!!



Jes, What are you talking about? Ladies do not partake in the abovementioned act that you speak of.


----------



## samestar (Sep 7, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Jes, What are you talking about? Ladies do not partake in the abovementioned act that you speak of.



Sure they dont! Hee! isnt that another thread though? Hee!


----------



## philosobear (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry folks, I've been without an internet connection for a while...can anyone tell me who we're talking about?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 7, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Sorry to say that I just saw your avatar show up in a Yahoo group called Very Orange People 2. You'd better contact the group owner QUICK!
> 
> Actually, people by law have a proprietary right to their photos. If they can establish ownership, regardless of legal copyright, they can get their pics removed from most places. It's a lot of work.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is true, but it's the nature of the Internet that even if these groups were to be wiped from Yahoo, they would proliferate somewhere else in a heartbeat. In the end, there's pretty much jack you can do unless you have tons of time and money, like bigger corps cracking down on piracy (Nintendo hunting down ROM sites, the RIAA/MPAA/MAFIAA cracking down on everyone regardless of anything, etc) have in the past.

It's a losing battle. It's like trying to breathe all the air in the world...you'll put a microscopic dent in the total amount of it all. Sad, but that's how things are. =\



Jes said:


> I'm still masturbating to thoughts of you! So there! so is my dog! and i don't even have a dog!!



Damnit Jes, I need to stop reading your posts while drinking things. Luckily, this time it was only water, but still... *grabs some Windex*


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Yes, that is true, but it's the nature of the Internet that even if these groups were to be wiped from Yahoo, they would proliferate somewhere else in a heartbeat. In the end, there's pretty much jack you can do unless you have tons of time and money, like bigger corps cracking down on piracy (Nintendo hunting down ROM sites, the RIAA/MPAA/MAFIAA cracking down on everyone regardless of anything, etc) have in the past.
> 
> It's a losing battle. It's like trying to breathe all the air in the world...you'll put a microscopic dent in the total amount of it all. Sad, but that's how things are. =\



Losing battle? Probably, yeah. But for a little peace of mind, it's worth it.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Losing battle? Probably, yeah. But for a little peace of mind, it's worth it.



well fucking said.


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm going to state my opinion on this again, because....I am.

my point is this: Sure. It's inevitable. Sure. It happens. Sure Sure Sure. I can't disagree. But I'm also quite sure that almost every single person who now says: What did you expect? The world stinks but that's how it is: said: DAMNIT, AM I EVER PISSED OFF! the first time it happened to him/her. Know what I mean? So, I say: Let us have that time. Surely we'll all get old and jaded soon enough. You touched your finger to the stove long ago, the rest of us are just working up the nerve to get near it.


----------



## mango (Oct 8, 2007)

*OK.

So now our favourite creep has set up a new yahoo group - veryfatwomen7.

It didn't take him long to 'recover' his lost photos... and guess what - he's found afew pics of several members of this board. 

Although it doesn't look like he's pinched them from here. 
They appear to be old NAAFA pics?? 
Although I do recognise afew pics as being from this year's convention.

Can't we get Yahoo to just shut his groups down? It's too creepy!

 *


----------



## Emma (Oct 8, 2007)

If we got it shut down, he'd just open another. When us ladies (as I've recently learned) put a picture on the internet then it's going to be there forever, and whoever wants to steal it will. So I think we all should think twice about what pictures we put on and how we'd feel if they were passed around because there doesn't seem to be anyway to stop it.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 8, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> If we got it shut down, he'd just open another. When us ladies (as I've recently learned) put a picture on the internet then it's going to be there forever, and whoever wants to steal it will. So I think we all should think twice about what pictures we put on and how we'd feel if they were passed around because there doesn't seem to be anyway to stop it.



Sums it up best.

Think of the Internet as a bigass bulliten board at high school...then think before you post. 

You can always keep things to PMs or MSN/AIM/IRC/whatever. Probably the best way to avoid become wank fuel.


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2007)

i have absolutely no probs with someone wanking over me.

i'd just like for him/her to be in the same room as me. You know?


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> i have absolutely no probs with someone wanking over me.
> 
> i'd just like for him/her to be in the same room as me. You know?




You have an interesting point of view, Jes. No one needs to have
creeps wanking over their pictures, anyway.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the creeps wanking thing is hot. :smitten:


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 9, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> If we got it shut down, he'd just open another. When us ladies (as I've recently learned) put a picture on the internet then it's going to be there forever, and whoever wants to steal it will. So I think we all should think twice about what pictures we put on and how we'd feel if they were passed around because there doesn't seem to be anyway to stop it.


Yep, that's why I try not to be too recognizable in my online pix. I got badly burnt about 10 years ago and I'll never forget it. I've also heard workplace rumors of disgruntled employees posting embarrassing pix of their bosses and ex-bosses online, or even mailing them out, and I'd rather not find out at first hand. Besides, I'd much rather be embarrassed in person, because it's such an adrenaline rush. 


Jes said:


> i have absolutely no probs with someone wanking over me.
> 
> i'd just like for him/her to be in the same room as me. You know?


Hee hee. I'm an office manager, and some of my staff need a little motivation, so I sometimes lean closely and use my physical size as body language to emphasize a point. Luckily most in my department are pretty productive. However one might enjoy having a big tall fat middle-aged woman for a boss a little toooo much ("yes, ma'am"), but is a very good worker, so I'm careful not to lean over too closely when discussing an assignment. Hasn't offered to clean my erasers yet, though.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay, maybe I'm crazy (a few of you think I am), but if this guy came in your home, and stole a bunch of pics from your picture albums, and began to circulate them among his (& possilby YOUR) friends, I THINK that if he was local, you would try to stop him from doing that.

The argument that it's going to happen anyway, so just let it go is not something that I can accept. While I understand that 1 person can't stop it by themselves, I do think that if the guy (or Yahoo) gets enough hate mail over this, his account will be revoked.

Okay, so he can go elsewhere.........we'll find him there, and get him kicked off their sites as well.

C'mon guys, ya gotta at least TRY. At least make the guy feel like the horse's ass that he is.


----------



## Friday (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, saying that it's going to happen anyway is a pretty lame reason to let anyone get away with using and abusing others and that is pretty much what this guy is doing. Call it visual sexual abuse by picture if you must. The disgusting part is that there are plenty of pictures out there that the owners would be happy to let him use. This guy however is getting off at least in part precisely because his victims are unwilling. Mind rape instead of body rape.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 9, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Okay, maybe I'm crazy (a few of you think I am), but if this guy came in your home, and stole a bunch of pics from your picture albums, and began to circulate them among his (& possilby YOUR) friends, I THINK that if he was local, you would try to stop him from doing that.



That example isn't valid because the pictures this guy is getting are publicly available. He's not breaking into anyone's house to get these, he's taking a copy from the town's bulletin board. =\


----------



## Friday (Oct 9, 2007)

Doesn't matter Mage, he's using them without the owner's permission. I can't start using a pic I cut out of the paper just because it's been published.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 9, 2007)

Friday said:


> Doesn't matter Mage, he's using them without the owner's permission. I can't start using a pic I cut out of the paper just because it's been published.



Wouldn't both cases possibly fall under fair use anyways?

I mean, he's simply rehosting the images, not claiming ownership of them, and tagging them to the best of his knowledge. He's definitely not making money off of them, and I'm going to assume the original owners of the photos aren't trying to make money off them either, unless it's a siterip from a paysite.

I mean, Google has an image search, where it obviously gets all these images, thumbnail's them, links to them, all without permission. Would it suit things better if this Yahoo group dude linked to people's personal webpages/etc. where these pictures are instead of just hosting images?

What I'm saying is: moral? not really. ethical? not exactly. legal? probably.


----------



## redhotmarkers (Oct 9, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> If we got it shut down, he'd just open another. When us ladies (as I've recently learned) put a picture on the internet then it's going to be there forever, and whoever wants to steal it will. So I think we all should think twice about what pictures we put on and how we'd feel if they were passed around because there doesn't seem to be anyway to stop it.



This is the reason I am so hesitant to post photos myself... I love the idea of taking them or having someone take them for me but the idea of someone stealing them and using them without permission creeps me out and pisses me off! I suppose I am an approved wanking only kinda girl.


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Oct 9, 2007)

(Lowering Lurking field)

and being an amoral unethical prick is sometimes worse than being an Illegal one as far as things look in this country sometimes...

And hey, there are some of us out there who roll twenty sided dice with pride as we live our lives.

Thirty sided dice are fun but there isn't a solid D30 system...yet.

And 100 siders are just cumbersome when it comes to figuring out what you rolled without getting directly above it. I'll stick to a D10 and a D% thank you very much.

Now if you were rocking a D1000, then I'd quirk my eyebrow at the awesome.

Back on topic though, guy is a jerk, he'll get away with what he'll get away with. Boo woo he lost his porn, who gives a crap. He should get over himself and try and make something positive out of his life...and if that's the path he chooses he sounds like he has more work cut out for him than can be accomplished in one lifetime.

(Reactivating Lurking field)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 10, 2007)

Let's create a number of groups with titles of Veryfatwomen8 up to veryfatwomeninfinity (or however many we can create). I know that won't stop him, but it will at least throw him for a bit of a loop when he can't continue his current group naming trend 'cause those names are taken.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Wouldn't both cases possibly fall under fair use anyways?
> .



yes, it would. which annoys me, but is factual. 
my lawyer pal just worked on a case relating to a business that used a photo that had been placed in a personal ad, as part of its advertising campaign. THAT was deemed illegal (but had to go to trial for that ruling) b/c there was a commercial angle: someone was making money off that photo. If british living-at-home nerdy dude was, say, charging for those pix, it might up the stakes a little.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Oct 10, 2007)

Friday said:


> Doesn't matter Mage, he's using them without the owner's permission. I can't start using a pic I cut out of the paper just because it's been published.



That's something different. If you have a picture up on the net there isn't a lot one can do for just putting it in a yahoo group. 

Now if they used a picture in an advertisement, that would be something. If someone uses it in a negative way I THINK one can do something about it. I remember there was a site a long time ago that posted pics of women, little people and gays and made fun of them. Things get iffy when it comes to the first amendment. 

It's very annoying. Especially when you find a loved one on a sites like that. I remember there was a morphed pic of my ex going around...that really got to me


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 10, 2007)

Prince Dyscord said:


> That's something different. If you have a picture up on the net there isn't a lot one can do for just putting it in a yahoo group.
> 
> Now if they used a picture in an advertisement, that would be something. If someone uses it in a negative way I THINK one can do something about it. I remember there was a site a long time ago that posted pics of women, little people and gays and made fun of them. Things get iffy when it comes to the first amendment.
> 
> It's very annoying. Especially when you find a loved one on a sites like that. I remember there was a morphed pic of my ex going around...that really got to me



Actually, it is against the Yahoo terms to post a photo there if you don't have the permission of the person in the photo, and the owner of the group has to take it down if there's a complaint or Yahoo'll take action.

That's the way it's supposed to work, at least.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 10, 2007)

Gotta wonder how many men from here have gone to that site..over and over...hmmmmmm..and not for noble purposes.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 10, 2007)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Now if they used a picture in an advertisement, that would be something. If someone uses it in a negative way I THINK one can do something about it. I remember there was a site a long time ago that posted pics of women, little people and gays and made fun of them. Things get iffy when it comes to the first amendment.



Soooooo, let me ask you this, as there seems to be a split in the ranks to this question. You say something can be done if the pics are used in a negative way.

My question is....do guys using innocent ladies pictures as porn for their personal masturbation qualify as using the pics in a negative way?. Obviously all the members of these Yahoo groups would say no, in their eyes it's a tribute to those women. I think it's just the opposite. 

I personally think it's seedy, and in my eyes is analogous to child pornography, inasmuch as guys often do the same thing to photos of innocent kids on the net. Am I alone in this view?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Soooooo, let me ask you this, as there seems to be a split in the ranks to this question. You say something can be done if the pics are used in a negative way.
> 
> My question is....do guys using innocent ladies pictures as porn for their personal masturbation qualify as using the pics in a negative way?. Obviously all the members of these Yahoo groups would say no, in their eyes it's a tribute to those women. I think it's just the opposite.
> 
> I personally think it's seedy, and in my eyes is analogous to child pornography, inasmuch as guys often do the same thing to photos of innocent kids on the net. Am I alone in this view?



So are these pictures --- like "eye candy" and the more you get of it just like "candy" the more the high, so to speak? :huh:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 10, 2007)

I have to respectfully disagree.

1. There is nothing "seedy" about masturbation.

2. Do you honestly believe that men that read this site don't jerk off to pics of the paysite board? Come on, it's adult entertainment and that is what men use adult entertainment for. There isn't anything wrong with it.

3. Also, I don't think you can quantify whether or not this material was 'used' in that way. Sure it was, but it's not like you can actually prove it the way you could prove it if it were being sold or if this guy was charging membership to his site.

If something is in the public domain, you can't control how somebody 'uses' it in private. I mean what if I 'use' a picture of some hot football player or actor, is that demeaning to that person or seedy? If I look at a photograph and invent some sexy stuff inside my head, that is private, not commercial.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Oct 10, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Soooooo, let me ask you this, as there seems to be a split in the ranks to this question. You say something can be done if the pics are used in a negative way.
> 
> My question is....do guys using innocent ladies pictures as porn for their personal masturbation qualify as using the pics in a negative way?. Obviously all the members of these Yahoo groups would say no, in their eyes it's a tribute to those women. I think it's just the opposite.
> 
> I personally think it's seedy, and in my eyes is analogous to child pornography, inasmuch as guys often do the same thing to photos of innocent kids on the net. Am I alone in this view?



First off, there's nothing negative about masturbation. Secondly, when I said negative, I was talking along the lines of something slanderous. Like taking a pic and putting it in a magazine saying negative things. 

What people do in private is their own business. Is looking at a picture any different from seeing someone at the mall or something like that?

I don't like how these groups take women and reduce them to a number. However, I wouldn't say that it's along the same lines as child porn, which is illegal anyway. By your logic, anyone who looks at a picture online and gets off to it is as bad as a pedophile.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Oct 10, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Oh, please, any RPG nerd worth their Dungeon Master Manual has 30 sided dice now days. Then there is this bad boy! 100 sides of RPG bliss, baby!



lol. How the HELL does that work?

I've played D&D. I think that would be a lot more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2007)

*I think there's a fundamental point that needs to be reiterated here. 
And that's the issue of consent.

We're not debating whether people come online here to masturbate.

Whether guys (or girls) come to Dimensions to ogle at the pics and jerk off should be discussed in a different thread. 

The reason I say this is because there is a difference between the pics posted at these forums and pics posted on other seedy sites such as these particular Yahoo groups.


Virtually all the pics posted here are, as a rule, either individuals posting pics of themselves or the webmasters of paysites with the rights to post those pics. Many of the pics posted on these other websites, such as the Yahoo groups mentioned, do not have the consent of the people shown in the photos posted.

Now some of the pics at these groups DO have the consent or approval of the BBW's in them... but not very many. Most appear to be pre-op WLS candidates (who probably have no idea their pics have been pinched). 

Which also means that many of the guys who do log in to see that stuff are, in fact, wanking off to 'phantom fat'.

 *


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Oct 10, 2007)

mango said:


> *I think there's a fundamental point that needs to be reiterated here.
> And that's the issue of consent.
> 
> We're not debating whether people come online here to masturbate.
> ...



Heh, Phantom Fat. I hear that and I think of Kelligirl. But anyway...

That is the big difference. I'm not saying that it's right. All I'm saying is that there's not much anyone can do about it, since Yahoo doesn't seem to care. 

Can pictures be copyrighted though? That might help.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 11, 2007)

Where pictures (talking about party pics/anything similar) were taken --- _that's_ _where they should be left alone._ Lurkers who pinch these types of pictures are showing a lot of disrespect. There is so much eye candy on the internet and yet _they_ (whoever they may be) choose to take pictures that friends are sharing with other friends just for _their_ own selfish pleasures. 

I think the answer to why this is occurring is understanding the basis of masturbation. Masturbation addiction is referred to as a "process" addiction, as opposed to a substance addiction like alcohol, or drugs. In a process addiction, the euphoric feeling, or high, comes from chemicals released into the brain, rather than from an external source. As the mind becomes accustomed to the release of these chemicals, it searches out for continued sources of that high.

Which sorta explains some things. But why are they taking, copying/pasting and sharing what they should NOT be sharing. Why not leave these pictures where they originally were.


----------



## Lamia (Oct 11, 2007)

I consider the internet a public domain. If someone wants to "nab" a picture of me more power to them. It's a picture of me, but it's not me. It's not like anyone I know is going to even know it or care. I had a guy who hacked my AOL account and made a website about me using my pictures. He kept sending me the link. I never did go look at it because I didn't care which drove him crazy. People only have power over you if you let them. Is he altering the photos and making fun of the people? Is he just collecting pictures of people?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 11, 2007)

Prince Dyscord said:


> First off, there's nothing negative about masturbation. Secondly, when I said negative, I was talking along the lines of something slanderous. Like taking a pic and putting it in a magazine saying negative things.
> 
> What people do in private is their own business. Is looking at a picture any different from seeing someone at the mall or something like that?
> 
> I don't like how these groups take women and reduce them to a number. However, I wouldn't say that it's along the same lines as child porn, which is illegal anyway. By your logic, anyone who looks at a picture online and gets off to it is as bad as a pedophile.



This is exactly the reason I have issues with some of the people here. I posted an analogy about what stealing pics for masturbation reminds me of. I read my post more than once, just to be sure, and never did I say there was anything seedy about the simple act of masturbation. My issue here, as I will say again, is that some guy, or group of guys has taken photos of innocent women from the net (most of whom have no idea their pics are stolen), and made a haven for guys to have a limitless supply of wank material.

That wasn't so difficult, was it?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 11, 2007)

What if somebody just came to THIS site and looked at the same pictures? Would that bother you as much?

Ok, sure. Pictures from bashes are posted here just for the purposes of sharing photos from a social event. But one person's reaction to them, or even the ability to use them as stroke material is contingent on somebody's sexuality. A heterosexual woman like myself won't have any interest or ability to use them in a sexual way, for the simple reason that I don't find them sexually arousing. A heterosexual male FA might look at the same exact photo and think that Harold's Diner is a sexual paradise.

Do I think it's creepy and wrong what this guy is doing? Sure. But so long as these pics. are not copywrited, I don't think it's illegal. I see this as sort of along the lines of certain performers or athletes who are heterosexual becoming "gay icons." New England QB Tom Brady for instance has pictures all over gay websites with admiring comments. Brady isn't gay, and never posed for pictures intended for gay magazines, but once pictures/images are public, he can't control who gets attracted to him.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 11, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> What if somebody just came to THIS site and looked at the same pictures? Would that bother you as much?
> 
> Ok, sure. Pictures from bashes are posted here just for the purposes of sharing photos from a social event. But one person's reaction to them, or even the ability to use them as stroke material is contingent on somebody's sexuality. A heterosexual woman like myself won't have any interest or ability to use them in a sexual way, for the simple reason that I don't find them sexually arousing. A heterosexual male FA might look at the same exact photo and think that Harold's Diner is a sexual paradise.
> 
> Do I think it's creepy and wrong what this guy is doing? Sure. But so long as these pics. are not copywrited, I don't think it's illegal. I see this as sort of along the lines of certain performers or athletes who are heterosexual becoming "gay icons." New England QB Tom Brady for instance has pictures all over gay websites with admiring comments. Brady isn't gay, and never posed for pictures intended for gay magazines, but once pictures/images are public, he can't control who gets attracted to him.



Great points. The question of guys coming to Dimensions to masturbate to the same (or similar) pics that are in the Yahoo groups is an excellent question. 

When I was in my early teens, I remember some of my buddies and I putting together a scrapbook of photos we took out of some of the mens magazines of the time, and we'd loan it to each other, knowing full well what each of us was doing when we got it.

The distinction, in my opinion, is that quietly masturbating to party photos posted in Dims is very different from a bunch of guys sharing material with each other removes the "privacy" of the act of masturbation, and the guys in that Yahoo club openly talk about their ability to spew over certain photos & girls whose pics are posted there. It just reminds me of my youthful scrapbook days, as if these guys never grew up.

Your Tom Brady analogy is good, but in my opinion is still seedy, if in fact his pics are posted in gay Yahoo groups & other social sites where guys get their wank fodder. I have gay friends, and I enjoy their stories about how they spew daily to Tom Brady (as well as a few others), but if I knew they were sharing pics & stories about Tom Brady on a site dedicated for that purpose, I would find that offensive. I also can't help but wonder how Tom Brady feels about this........


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Oct 11, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> This is exactly the reason I have issues with some of the people here. I posted an analogy about what stealing pics for masturbation reminds me of. I read my post more than once, just to be sure, and never did I say there was anything seedy about the simple act of masturbation. My issue here, as I will say again, is that some guy, or group of guys has taken photos of innocent women from the net (most of whom have no idea their pics are stolen), and made a haven for guys to have a limitless supply of wank material.
> 
> That wasn't so difficult, was it?



I was saying that *I* didn't think that masturbation was a negative thing, since you asked me if I considered that one of the "Negative ways" a picture could be used. 




wrestlingguy said:


> Your Tom Brady analogy is good, but in my opinion is still seedy, if in fact his pics are posted in gay Yahoo groups & other social sites where guys get their wank fodder. I have gay friends, and I enjoy their stories about how they spew daily to Tom Brady (as well as a few others), but if I knew they were sharing pics & stories about Tom Brady on a site dedicated for that purpose, I would find that offensive. I also can't help but wonder how Tom Brady feels about this........



I doubt he cares. He probably expects it and is probably flattered in a way. The thing about these types of groups is that I've seen women who don't care if there pics are shown there. My friend Natalie was the cover pic for one at one point. However, what these guys don't realize is that there are probably a bunch of women who would let these groups use their pics if only they were asked. It's just common courtesy. However, since the internet is public domain, the pics aren't being "stolen" per se. 

Also, it's not just BBWs. There's groups dedicated to all preferences. A lot of people don't care since if they didn't want people to see their pics, they wouldn't have put them on the net and as long as it doesn't come back to hurt them, they're fine. 

This all reminds me of something I heard about a while back. How a contestant in the Miss USA pageant was being blackmailed because of pics she put on the net. I think this speaks volumes because 1) if she didn't want anyone to see those pics then why put them on the net and 2) America is apparently too superficial to see past what someone has done in the past. 

Has anyone tried to just ask them to take down pics if you don't want them there? A couple of my friends have done that without any problems. I don't know about this case personally, but not everyone's an asshole about it.


----------



## fasteddie1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> i have absolutely no probs with someone wanking over me.
> 
> i'd just like for him/her to be in the same room as me. You know?



Sadly, you're in a different state.

Some kind of group jack and jill scene is a long time dirty dream of mine.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 12, 2007)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Has anyone tried to just ask them to take down pics if you don't want them there? A couple of my friends have done that without any problems. I don't know about this case personally, but not everyone's an asshole about it.



The answer to your question is yes, and there have been mixed results. Some have been taken down without a problem, and others have had issues not only with the group owner/moderator, but with some of the members as well.

They point to the rules about having a picture removed, but if the "offended" women does not ask them in a nice way, they create red tape that inhibits the removal of the photo. Nice, huh? Keep in mind that these are guys that supposedly are there to celebrate the large women.

That is what the original thread concerning this group was all about. Read that thread, and I believe you will understand the passion of some of the people who have posted here.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2007)

Phil, My feeling is that these creeps are not there to celebrate BBWS and SSBBWS. Those pics are put there to exploit women for the purposes of Jacking off to the pictures. There are no honorable motives there in the least.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2007)

fasteddie1 said:


> Sadly, you're in a different state.
> 
> .



There are cars. There are planes.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 12, 2007)

Is it at all possible to join a yahoo group and delete photos? Or is that an admin only privilege?


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Is it at all possible to join a yahoo group and delete photos? Or is that an admin only privilege?



You can join and then request specific photos be removed, but that's it.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Phil, My feeling is that these creeps are not there to celebrate BBWS and SSBBWS. Those pics are put there to exploit women for the purposes of Jacking off to the pictures. There are no honorable motives there in the least.




There's probably folks who go to those sites to "have a look at the pictures" that don't even know what "BBW" stands for.:doh: 

For as frequent as pictures are constantly shared and updated, you'd think that might as well be quite plainly an obsessive/compulsive type addiction. You'd think that they'd notice it themselves (and take a good look at themselves and try to change.) I don't know how some people can keep or even get started in such a lifestyle ... but it happens to some people like that.  

I could guess that some even need some type of intervention.

But, when groups like that are created for that particular purpose, I wonder myself if they are becoming more and more desensitized about the beauty of a woman beholding curves. There's just so much slang and degrading terms and people just get off on that. I have never understood that. Probably never will. Not saying that every individual in that group does that. 

And I also wonder....

Then again there's both men and women who find (deragotary terms about their looks) flattering. Humiliating terms as flattering, by the "norm" standards, guessing. That's quite perplexing, still.


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2007)

Interestingly, the new poll results at VFW6 just came out. It revolves around how a member's BBW (that's how it was phrased: "your BBW") may have been humiliated in public. There are a variety of well-thought-out detailed options respondents could choose.

One very interesting option was: Someone took a photo of her.

And that's listed as a humiliation. Not by me, but by the poll writer. He uses the word humilated and then he lists 'someone took a photo of her' as a method of public humiliation.

and the group allows pix of women snapped on the street or out in public. 

So now tell me again how this is liking fat women? Is it maybe just liking to humiliate fat women? The poll is weird enough, I'm gonna be honest. It's creepy reading stuff like that even when I know that these humiliating moments, or heaving and not being able to get up from a fall, or walk up a few steps, underline how fat someone really is and, thus, can really turn on someone who likes fatness. I get that on some level even though it truly bothers me. I know how fantasy works, and I know that there are times I'm even bothered by mine, while at the same time getting off on them. But if an action is listed as humiliating, then what does that say about an entire yahoo group that involves/allows/encourages that very action? 

I don't even know what I'm saying anymore. I know, I know. It's a group of weirdos who like their version of porn. ok, I get it. But when I think about the fact that maybe men I know are part of this group, or in simpler terms, think this way, I find it so horribly, horribly distressing that the tears well up, you know? A poll asking about the specific ways in which a fat woman has been humiliated in public, with so much time spent on thinking up all of the different forms this humiliation could take, and then almost gleefully listing them and then all of the responses coming in...Is that as big a turn on to that group (or, hell, all FAs?) as I'm thinking it is, from looking at this evidence? Will any Dims FAs come clean and say it is? Not just the huffing and puffing, but the public humiliation angle of it all...Is that a taboo that wouldn't be acceptable to talk about here but that is indeed a big part of the FA thing?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 14, 2007)

I can feel the pain in your words Jes. I find such a poll to be rupugnant and those males to be an absolute disgrace. A true FA worships women of size, not like these perverts who get off on the suffering and humiliation of women for their own perverse pleasure. 
It is so horrible that I don't want to contemplate it for any length of time.


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I can feel the pain in your words Jes. I find such a poll to be rupugnant and those males to be an absolute disgrace. A true FA worships women of size, not like these perverts who get off on the suffering and humiliation of women for their own perverse pleasure.
> It is so horrible that I don't want to contemplate it for any length of time.


to be clear, i'm thinking about FAs across the board, both genders. But I wonder, if we knew, if we really knew what people felt, would some version of humiliation b/c of fatness (in that it puts an exclamation point on just how fat someone is) be a turn on for the average FA? Maybe that's not a good question to ask here, not a smart one or a politically correct one, but by the same token, I can't imagine that I just stumbled on the only 25 people who like fat women who also seem to be into humiliation in this way. Is debasement a turn on? How common is that? My fear is that it's more common that I know.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> to be clear, i'm thinking about FAs across the board, both genders. But I wonder, if we knew, if we really knew what people felt, would some version of humiliation b/c of fatness (in that it puts an exclamation point on just how fat someone is) be a turn on for the average FA? Maybe that's not a good question to ask here, not a smart one or a politically correct one, but by the same token, I can't imagine that I just stumbled on the only 25 people who like fat women who also seem to be into humiliation in this way. Is debasement a turn on? How common is that? My fear is that it's more common that I know.



My fear is that there are those who are that way inclined amongst us here. I find it very uncomfortable to even think about. My hope would be that all FA's were lovers of women of size, and lovers of their hearts and souls and minds as well as their bodies. For one to get off on the humiliation and suffering of another for their own personal gratification, is repulsive in the extreme in my mind.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Oct 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> Interestingly, the new poll results at VFW6 just came out. It revolves around how a member's BBW (that's how it was phrased: "your BBW") may have been humiliated in public. There are a variety of well-thought-out detailed options respondents could choose.
> 
> One very interesting option was: Someone took a photo of her.
> 
> ...



Oh geeze. 

Nothing is arousing about public humiliation. Not a damn thing. The people who think that way are just sick and twisted. The "huffing and puffing" thing is up there too. There's a big difference between fantasy and reality and unfortunately some people can't tell that difference. 

There are some people out there who just don't care. I remember being in a chatroom on IRC a long time ago and I said that there is more to dating a BBW than weight and numbers. Some ignorant prick then proceeded to tell me that there wasnt. 

Some people are just....ugh...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 14, 2007)

FA's are just a normal slice of men who happen to like larger women. You still get the same proportions of assholes in that mix, sadly.

The trick is to quickly find the nice ones, then sneak up on them, knock them out, and drag them home.


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2007)

I guess that's true. I have a physical preference (in guys) too, and I really do enjoy it when they get made fun of for looking the way I like.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> I guess that's true. I have a physical preference (in guys) too, and I really do enjoy it when they get made fun of for looking the way I like.



Humiliation is a fetish, and it's priggish to try and make people feel shitty for something they can't control. You can't guilt someone out of being turned on by what they do, and like it or not, part of the appeal of BBWs to some is the taboo of it. What they can control is whether or not they snap photos of people in public, but that's not what I'm defending. This antimasturbation kick on this thread is pretty nasty too.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 14, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Humiliation is a fetish, and it's priggish to try and make people feel shitty for something they can't control. You can't guilt someone out of being turned on by what they do, and like it or not, part of the appeal of BBWs to some is the taboo of it. What they can control is whether or not they snap photos of people in public, but that's not what I'm defending. This antimasturbation kick on this thread is pretty nasty too.



Gotta disagree with you, Dan. We can control anything that goes on in our lives, that is, unless we have an addiction to something, as SwampToad referred to in a previous post.

I LOVE masturbation as much as anyone. I fantasize about things that my wife would never dream I would think about (trust me). I DO control the privacy of not only my masturbation, but the fantasies as well. I feel that it is definitely the private aspect of this act, and what you refer to as a fetish is what makes it exciting to me.

Maybe I'm alone in this, but I don't find it exciting at all to discuss what I jerk off to with a bunch of other guys. It reminds me of a crowd of guys hanging at the water cooler on Mondays, discussing who they banged over the weekend. I never discussed any aspect of my sexuality publicly with such a cavalier attitude as the guys in that group do. Humiliation is fun & sexy when a couple shares an interest in just that. It's not, IMO, when discussed in a forum.

When guys talk about shit like this in public, it just pisses me off. I joined the first Very Fat Women group years ago, as the guy who runs it seemed nice, and in his corresponence, told me he was celebrating the fat female form. What it's turned into is this mess, and I don't think there's very much to defend here, Dan.


----------



## KevMoney (Oct 14, 2007)

This is all very interesting stuff being mentioned here...And I can honestly say that the types of behavior discussed kind of embarasses me, as an admirer of the larger female form. I've always thought of myself as a rather normal guy, who just happens to be sexually attracted the larger women, and nothing more than that really.

It reminds me of when I was an undergrad a few years back. A had a class with a female friend of mine (friend of the girlfriend, actually). During the first week, this guy would sit behind us and strike up random conversation. He seemed nice enough, was always polite to my friend, addressed me at some point. After about the 2nd week of class, he asked me if he could have my friend's email address. Being a freshman in college (and perhaps a little naive, I thought nothing of it). Well, within the next week, he would show up with cookies, brownies, etc. and offer them to my friend. It was about at this point that my friend told me she didn't feel comfortable around him. When I enquired as to the reason why, she told me that this guy had been sending her pictures of circus fat ladies and other similarly sized women and telling my friend that she would be so hot if she were that big (keep in mind, she couldn't have been more than a size 12 or so). It continued to get worse as he would make comments in class if she streched about how he could see her belly or whatnot. After countless screen name changes and moving about to different parts of the lecture hall (class size was 250), she ultimately resorted to losing about 15 pounds, to which he vehemently objected. It worked though, as he lost all interest in her and moved on to some girl in the class. Now, I know I have rambled on way too much, but towards the end of the semester, my friend and I could laugh about it. Except when she asked me if I was like the guy, as my girlfriend was slightly larger than her. Panicked, I replied no - which I guess was mostly true. 

It just is frustrating dealing in person, nevermind online, with people who have no concept of tact, politeness, and definitely cannot distinguish between fantasy and reality. Maybe I'm overly critical of people? I have no clue.

I really have no clue how the women here deal with such guys, be it in the chatroom, on message boards, or even in real life. And I give you credit for doing so. But that's probably enough for now. I've learned to be comfortable with who I am, and know who I am not.

-K-


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

Earlier, I wasn't at all trying to put down masturbation. I was trying to define it better, actually. So I was just sharing some information about the so-called _masturbation addiction_. Let it be known that I am not "antimasturbation." 

Here's something that I found on Wikipedia:

Masturbation is becoming accepted as a healthy practice and safe method for sharing pleasure without some of the dangers that can accompany intercourse. It is socially accepted and even celebrated in certain circles. Group masturbation events can be easily found online. Masturbation marathons are yearly events and are occurring across the globe. These events provide a supportive environment where masturbation can be performed openly among young and old without embarrassment. Participants talk openly with onlookers while masturbating to share techniques and describe their pleasure.

Interesting.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 15, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I fantasize about things that my wife would never dream I would think about (trust me).



You proved my point. You can't control those things, just how much of them you decide to pursue.

And I'm not saying men need the liberation to discuss their masturbation habits either. But no one's coming on here to say OMG VERY FAT WOMEN 6 I BEAT OFF TO IT ALL THE TIME. There's steaming going on about the assumption that people do masturbate to it, which yes, is a fact, and no, isn't sad. Just because they're not paying for pre-approved wank material? If someone wants their pics gone, they should hit the guy up with the legal bingo. And if someone over 18 never knows they're on the web being celebrated sexually, their life isn't affected either way.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 15, 2007)

masturbation is good, stealing is bad.

When you get the urge to steal, please go spank the monkey instead.

Dare to keep men in the bathroom, possessed of lube and rags.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> masturbation is good, stealing is bad.



only to the victim.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 15, 2007)

masturbation is a victimless crime.



dan ex machina said:


> only to the victim.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> masturbation is a victimless crime.



i was joking, but after some thought, who's the victim with "stolen" pics that aren't copyrighted? it's icky to know guys are wanking to you, but most people don't realize the risk they're taking putting pics up on the internet.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 15, 2007)

Another thing along the same lines...if I'm out in public and at some point i see a woman whose appearance is...shall we say...striking, I will without fail take a mental snapshot and assimilate it into my mental database of delicious women, which then gets used to create fantasy women in my head for "later use."

You know those BBW/SSBBW sighting threads in the weight room that also get a bad response from certain members? Yeah, it's the same thing, but talking about it afterwards instead of/in addition to wanking.

And I don't think guys are the only ones who do this sort of thing mentally.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 19, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> i was joking, but after some thought, who's the victim with "stolen" pics that aren't copyrighted? it's icky to know guys are wanking to you, but most people don't realize the risk they're taking putting pics up on the internet.



Pictures of me were put up on that site, and they were not anything I or any of my friends posted on the net. They were pictures taken by random people at events I attended - so either those people are posting them somewhere without my permission and they got stolen or they gave them directly to this John Martin guy.

When shit like this first happened to me, I had a primal, animistic, if-they-take-my-image-they-steal-my-soul response. I'm over that, mostly. I know that whatever they are doing with or to my image does not affect who I am. It does, however, speak volumes about the people who obsessively collect pictures like some people do stamps, coins, cats, or baseball statistics. I am an object, a trading card to them. Celebration of the fat female form can be done in a way that doesn't dehumanize the subject - say, with the subject's knowledge and permission. 

Thing is, that would require recognizing that the images that turn them on are actual people, with independent thoughts and preferences. In order to express genuine appreciation for beauty, they would have to address those whom they find beautiful. Depending on how they express that appreciation, they might be rejected; in fact, they might be rejected a lot until they learn the socially acceptable way to approach a woman that they fancy (or find a woman with low enough self-esteem to accept disrespectful treatment). That's how we all learn how to get along with other people, by a series of social faux pas of varying degrees of mortification. 

It's a lot safer to sit at the computer wanking to stolen pictures than to mix with the rest of the human race. Trust me, I'm a fan of masturbation, but not when it precludes human contact. I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's the guys themselves that are the victims if the obsessiveness and anonymity keep them from having actual relationships with actual fat women that they are actually attracted to. 

But it's still also fundamentally objectifying and disrespectful to those of us whose images are used. It doesn't feel good to be used.


----------



## Jes (Oct 19, 2007)

I hear you. John, et. al., make a big deal about how easy it is for us to have the pix removed. Just let us know, they say. It's easy! We'll say yes! We'll do it! Just find them, describe them and the folder they're in, and email us. We're just a click away! What are you whining about!

When I told them that since whoever was posting those pix w/o asking was finding them at the Dims site, right there, out in the open, all easy like, and could just ask us, just find them, describe them and the thread they're in, and email us at Dims, we're just a click away, and ask us for permission to post them to the group, all I heard and saw was crickets and tumbleweeds. 

That spoke volumes.


----------



## Friday (Oct 20, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Humiliation is a fetish, and it's priggish to try and make people feel shitty for something they can't control. You can't guilt someone out of being turned on by what they do, and like it or not, part of the appeal of BBWs to some is the taboo of it. What they can control is whether or not they snap photos of people in public, but that's not what I'm defending. This antimasturbation kick on this thread is pretty nasty too.



People are allowed to think and do whatever they want..._*in their heads*_. Once it spills over into real life and involves unknowing or unwilling participants then it is wrong. It quits being about sex and starts becoming about control and domination. The fact that they choose to steal pictures knowing full well that some of the people in those pictures would object, rather than using the abundant pictures available from people who not only don't object but may even share their enthusiasm only underlines for me that part of the attraction for them is using the woman against her will. In the physical world, we call this rape.


----------



## William (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Friday

It is not just a male against female exploitation. I belong to several Gay Fat Online communities just to see if anyone has stolen one of the photos that I use to share online.

Some of us guys are just dogs and perverts 

William




Friday said:


> People are allowed to think and do whatever they want..._*in their heads*_. Once it spills over into real life and involves unknowing or unwilling participants then it is wrong. It quits being about sex and starts becoming about control and domination. The fact that they choose to steal pictures knowing full well that some of the people in those pictures would object, rather than using the abundant pictures available from people who not only don't object but may even share their enthusiasm only underlines for me that part of the attraction for them is using the woman against her will. In the physical world, we call this rape.


----------



## Friday (Oct 21, 2007)

And your point is?

I never claimed only women could be violated and certainly men can be sexually assaulted.


----------



## William (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Friday

You mentioned that........only underlines for me that part of the attraction for them is using the woman against her will......

That might be true for Pornography in general but BBW/Chub/Bear naked photos sprang out and/or identifies with Fat Acceptance. If a person goes out side of society's norm and is actively attracted to Fat Bodies then that person must have some form of respect for them even if it is a perverted respect. I mean some of the guys that are stealing the photos of Fat Women and Men from places like Dimensions are likely right here chit-chatting with us daily.

I do not think that control is their intention rather that they have reduced the focus of their fetish/perversion to the point where they are not even looked at heir victims as people. This mentality is OK when you are collecting Baseball Cards or Stamps, but not for people.

Really I do not know this for sure, but the culture surrounding Fat Acceptance sometimes mystifies me.


William




Friday said:


> And your point is?
> 
> I never claimed only women could be violated and certainly men can be sexually assaulted.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 26, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Pictures of me were put up on that site, and they were not anything I or any of my friends posted on the net. They were pictures taken by random people at events I attended - so either those people are posting them somewhere without my permission and they got stolen or they gave them directly to this John Martin guy.
> 
> When shit like this first happened to me, I had a primal, animistic, if-they-take-my-image-they-steal-my-soul response. I'm over that, mostly. I know that whatever they are doing with or to my image does not affect who I am. It does, however, speak volumes about the people who obsessively collect pictures like some people do stamps, coins, cats, or baseball statistics. I am an object, a trading card to them. Celebration of the fat female form can be done in a way that doesn't dehumanize the subject - say, with the subject's knowledge and permission.
> 
> ...





Friday said:


> People are allowed to think and do whatever they want..._*in their heads*_. Once it spills over into real life and involves unknowing or unwilling participants then it is wrong. It quits being about sex and starts becoming about control and domination. The fact that they choose to steal pictures knowing full well that some of the people in those pictures would object, rather than using the abundant pictures available from people who not only don't object but may even share their enthusiasm only underlines for me that part of the attraction for them is using the woman against her will. In the physical world, we call this rape.



Thank you both for sharing your thoughts, and I've thought about this a lot (really) in the past couple weeks. I don't agree that the picture thievery amounts to rape necessarily but I'll cop to an undeserved breach of privacy. I just want to make clear I'm not defending the behavior or trying to attack people for getting mad, but I admittedly spoke from a rather defeatist perspective: can't stop them, so you have to make it no fun for yourself. It's not something I've had to deal with firsthand until recently with Troub. Just do what you can and live your life, I guess, and hopefully out-of-sight out-of-mind will keep victims' mental health intact.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 18, 2007)

He's back at it again. Now, before you get ready to kill the messenger, remember that I have suggested that we all go to Yahoo as a group to complain.

For those who have pics here that don't care..........you can stop reading this tread now.

New pics from our community include the following:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/bbf1?i=1182

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/bbf1?i=1257

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/bbf1?i=1299

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/bbf1?i=1300

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/bbf1?i=1302

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/bbf1?i=1303

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/bbf1?i=1307

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/bbf1?i=1313

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/bbf1?i=1318

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/bbf1?i=1319

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/spnew/view/9877?i=1326


----------



## Tina (Nov 18, 2007)

They don't care. I reported the anal probe to Yahoo and they want me to fax them my phone number, address and driver's license to prove who I am. Great.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 18, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> He's back at it again. Now, before you get ready to kill the messenger, remember that I have suggested that we all go to Yahoo as a group to complain.
> 
> For those who have pics here that don't care..........you can stop reading this tread now.
> 
> ...



I'm already on the case - I PMed everyone from Dimensions that I recognised, and a few have already posted to have them removed. 

I feel like something proactive needs to be done here. We (as a community) are repeatably reacting to him, after the fact. It really shouldn't be that hard to get his groups taken down, we just need to work out how.

He has a second, non-Yahoo site where he posts some pics, and on this one, he actually claims copyright of them!

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Mike


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2007)

*I went through afew of this idiot's recent albums and in his short little stint here (before he was swiftly banned) he really pillaged the place.

I found these pics of our online members and taken from our website. I'm probably doubling up a little with Phil's post.

These are just from recent updates at VFW7....*


BigCutieAriel
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=1

Gabi
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=3

Beloved Angel
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=4

AnnMarie
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=17

BabyJeep21
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=26
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=32

FatAndProud
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=27

BlondAmbition
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=29

FamousLastWords
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=30

Adasiyan
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=66
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/656d?b=1&o=2

Jamie
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=85

Jes
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=93

BigBeautifulMe
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=125
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=126

MoniqueSSBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=133

Chocolate Desire
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=134

SoVerySoft
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=137

Rowan
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=138

Sandie Z
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=140

BigCutieSasha
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=142

SummerG
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=149

Tina
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=152
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=153
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=11
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/656d?b=1&o=2

Toni
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=154

BigBellySSBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=1
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=2
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=3
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=4
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/3573?b=9

HugKiss & Cindy
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=6

Mistical Misty
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=9

Valerie SSBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/3ce9?b=137


*Now if naming the girls in the pics above is wrong then delete my post. But I think the members should know their pics have been stolen (some of these people have paysites and may be cool with it but I HIGHLY doubt it).

These have all obviously been pinched from our community website here.

Should we start sifting through all the albums in all his groups and the pics on his other affilliated creepy websites?

I don't know if this prick will take requests from someone like me to say to take them down as he'll say I'm not the girl in the pic. 

Can't we as an online website community claim he's breached the copyright of our site and it is Dimensions property? 

Can we add this somewhere in the website here (the fineprint) that pics posted here are the property of the pic owner as well as the Dims community??

.... not that I think that will really deter perverts like this.


And the sad thing is... it will most likely deter girls from sharing a pic of themselves in here for fear of being stolen and misused this way which is a real shame.

*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 18, 2007)

Has he really been banned from here? I've been reluctant to post my pics for fear I will wind up in the land of the damned. Is it possible he has helpers who pillage here on his behalf?


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2007)

*OK.

Went through the whole of VFW7. It's mind boggling the amount of pics this guy has stolen.

Afew extra member pics...*

BigBellySSBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=32
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=33

BigCutieCindy
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=48

Curvesssss
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=51

Valerie SSBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/3ce9?b=137
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/e2a4?b=9

AngelEyes
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/7980?b=14
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/7980?b=16
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/7980?b=17
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/7980?b=18
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/7980?b=19

LisaRockfordBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/85f6?b=27

MsBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=1
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=80

Diedre (forgot her Dims name.. heh)
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=54
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=55
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=56
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=57

DestinyBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=60

LargeNLovely
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=84

Grandi Floras
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/852d?b=50

JiggleyJiggles
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/852d?b=110


*That's 35 Dims members all up. And that's just VFW7! *


----------



## Isa (Nov 18, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Has he really been banned from here? I've been reluctant to post my pics for fear I will wind up in the land of the damned. Is it possible he has helpers who pillage here on his behalf?



Yes, he came and went very quickly. IMO he has to have helpers as there are way too many pictures being taken.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Jay, thanks for following up on this. Keep in mind this is just his ONE club. He has seven or eight other groups where he does the same thing. The newest club is just about full with regard to photo uploads. Look for a Very Fat Women 8 very soon.

Lilly, be careful what you post. He most certainly has friends that help him steal pics from here, and many other websites, including BBW/FA social groups, and weight loss surgery websites.

He is laughing at you all as I write this. We have this HUGE community of people here, and we're unable to do anything about it as a group because not enough people care to take a unified action.

I've been preaching this for quite some time now. Tina, if several hundred of us went to yahoo together with a complaint e-mail, signed by everyone here who agrees with this, and a request to remove these sites for good, they would likely do more than just ask you to send address, phone number & first born.

Those who truly know me see me on the net, policing photos & videos in an effort to protect people in my community that I care about (and those I don't, just as a matter of principle). I'm just one person, though. I need help. More important, I need you to care. You should never accept that someone takes something that belongs to us, or to this community, and posts it for others to masturbate to. It's unethical, and just goddamn icky.
The owner of these groups told me years ago that it was his tribute to fat women. It doesn't look now like what he described to me years ago. Some tribute..................


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 18, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Jay, thanks for following up on this. Keep in mind this is just his ONE club. He has seven or eight other groups where he does the same thing. The newest club is just about full with regard to photo uploads. Look for a Very Fat Women 8 very soon.
> 
> Lilly, be careful what you post. He most certainly has friends that help him steal pics from here, and many other websites, including BBW/FA social groups, and weight loss surgery websites.
> 
> ...



It looks like he has now removed the pics that myself, Sandie and Summer complained about. However, he has also deleted the messages we posted. I posted one very attacking message which he has deleted. Its almost as if he is trying to hide the truth from his members. If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know. This guy is annoying the crap outta me. 

Mango - thanks for going through so thoroughly. I went through myself, but didn't spot as many as you.


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> It looks like he has now removed the pics that myself, Sandie and Summer complained about. However, he has also deleted the messages we posted. I posted one very attacking message which he has deleted. Its almost as if he is trying to hide the truth from his members. If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know. This guy is annoying the crap outta me.
> 
> Mango - thanks for going through so thoroughly. I went through myself, but didn't spot as many as you.



Keep in mind that he runs polls every so often (my favorite is when he asked to be told how fat women have been humiliated in graphic masturbatory detail). His members vote. When they vote, they use their email addresses. When the polls close, he posts the votes by email address.

I recognized several names from right here at Dims.

Now, a request: Jay? Someone? Would you kindly ask that my shot be deleted? I joined v. 6, but not v.7. I don't know how to ask for theings to be removed easily even if i WAS a member (couldn't ever figure out file no. etc.). Or anyone else who knows me? I'd appreciate it.

Also, how am I 'very fat?'

Now, on to the other question. Let's say we have lunch at Harold's and we want to post those pix. Why not set up a flickr, or ...password protected site. And then we say we've created one, and then we offer to share the pword with people who ask us/and or who we know. I'd think that would cut down stealing somewhat. Obviously, we don't know everyone and we have no idea who steals pix, especially b/c i'm quite sure every guy here has rubbed a bunch out to pix they've found on the 'net so I know it happens, but that would at least give us an idea of whom to suspect!! It's worth thinking about, gang.

If i did it, and got a pM request from someone with 2 posts that i'd never heard of, i'd deny that person access.

AND frankly, i like the idea of an album to click on at one's leisure. Don't get me wrong--I love the pix posted and i know it's work, but i think the threads might be easier to manage if we just linked to 1 album thingie online!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> especially b/c i'm quite sure every guy here has rubbed a bunch out to pix they've found on the 'net so I know it happens,



You said every guy........I see it, right here.........E V E R Y. 

You mean that?? Literally?

I feel like such a scumbag now......................I'm busted.


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> You said every guy........I see it, right here.........E V E R Y.
> 
> You mean that?? Literally?
> 
> I feel like such a scumbag now......................I'm busted.



eh, honestly? except for those guys who don't masturbate, i'm going to guess that pretty much every guy who found himself drawn to fat women and who went to the internet to look into his fetish, preference, etc. whatever, rubbed one out, without any sense or care in the world where those pix came from. There's a reason I recognize those email addresses in the VFW polls.

You can disagree with me, and that's fine. I'd never tell you to change your opinion, Phil.


----------



## Smushygirl (Nov 18, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I've been preaching this for quite some time now. Tina, if several hundred of us went to yahoo together with a complaint e-mail, signed by everyone here who agrees with this, and a request to remove these sites for good, they would likely do more than just ask you to send address, phone number & first born.



(((Phil))) I am so down with you on this! 



fatchicksrockuk said:


> It looks like he has now removed the pics that myself, Sandie and Summer complained about. However, he has also deleted the messages we posted. I posted one very attacking message which he has deleted. Its almost as if he is trying to hide the truth from his members. If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know. This guy is annoying the crap outta me.



Mike, there are still pictures of Donni there. I think if you if you follow the second set of links Mango sent, you'll find them.



Jes said:


> Now, a request: Jay? Someone? Would you kindly ask that my shot be deleted? I joined v. 6, but not v.7. I don't know how to ask for theings to be removed easily even if i WAS a member (couldn't ever figure out file no. etc.). Or anyone else who knows me? I'd appreciate it.



I made the request, dear. Will check on whether he removes them. This guy makes me sick.


Does anyone know if this guy used his name or his Yahoo Id as a screen name here?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 18, 2007)

Smushygirl said:


> (((Phil))) I am so down with you on this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Smushy, I shall deal with


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 18, 2007)

mango said:


> *OK.
> 
> Went through the whole of VFW7. It's mind boggling the amount of pics this guy has stolen.
> 
> ...




Jay - Can I please use your post/s to post in the guys group, to request they ALL be removed? I'm certain no-one in your list gave their permission.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Jay - Can I please use your post/s to post in the guys group, to request they ALL be removed? I'm certain no-one in your list gave their permission.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike




*Mike,

Here is the compiled list that I have for Dim members' pics at VFW7 (below).

While I want to make a post like this over in the Yahoo Groups that this pervert runs, I think its better if I remain 'incognito' over there so I can browse through pics of all his groups (including any new ones which may pop up). 

My username over there is different to what I use here and the only people that know it are those who play me in Lit. 

Also... I don't know why we should waste time sending this perv requests and being at the mercy of his every beck & call. We should approach Yahoo! directly and claim he is violating the privacy of many of our members. 

With enough complaints, I figure Yahoo! will just say to hell with it and yank all his sites, possibly even remove his membership there too.

It has already been pointed out that at least 1 photo was of a member when she was underage.*


_VFW7_

BigCutieAriel
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=1

Gabi
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=3

Beloved Angel
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=4

AnnMarie
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=17

BabyJeep21
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=26
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=32

FatAndProud
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=27

BlondAmbition
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=29

FamousLastWords
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=30
(pic stolen from The Butterfly Lounge)

Adasiyan
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=66
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/656d?b=1&o=2

Jamie
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=85

Jes
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=93

BigBeautifulMe
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=125
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=126

MoniqueSSBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=133

Chocolate Desire
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=134

SoVerySoft
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=137

Rowan
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=138

Sandie Z
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=140

BigCutieSasha
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=142

SummerG
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=149

Tina
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=152
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=153
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=11
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/656d?b=1&o=2

Toni
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=154

BigBellySSBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=1
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=2
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=3
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=4
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/3573?b=9
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=32
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=33

HugKiss & BigCutieCindy
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=6

BigCutieCindy
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=48

Curvesssss
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=51

Mistical Misty
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/9877?b=9

Valerie SSBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/3ce9?b=137
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/e2a4?b=9

AngelEyes
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/7980?b=14
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/7980?b=16
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/7980?b=17
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/7980?b=18
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/7980?b=19

LisaRockfordBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/85f6?b=27

MsBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=1
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=80

Diedra (forgot her Dims name.. heh)
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=54
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=55
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=56
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=57

DestinyBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=60

LargeNLovely
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/b6f9?b=84

Grandi Floras
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/852d?b=50

JiggleyJiggles
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/852d?b=110

Jennygirl
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=92

Dianne from NAAFA PA (I don't think she's a member here)
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen7/photos/view/bbf1?b=73


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2007)

*FYI, here is Yahoo's copyright policy:*



> *Copyright and Intellectual Property Policy
> http://info.yahoo.com/copyright/details.html*
> 
> Yahoo! respects the intellectual property of others, and we ask our users to do the same. Yahoo! has no responsibility for content on other web sites that you may find or access when using Yahoo!’s products or services. Material available on or through other web sites may be protected by copyright and the intellectual property laws of the United States and/or other countries. The terms of use of those web sites, and not the Yahoo! Terms of Service, govern your use of that material.
> ...




*We just need to figure out how do we prove copyright breaches without sending email attachments.



ETA: It should also be pointed out to Yahoo! that the large majority of these women have respectful careers and being depicted in such a group without their permission could affect their employment.*


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for the list and update

biackrlng


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2007)

*I also undertook the 'rigourous task' of going through ALL the pic folders at VFW6.

Again there is a big list of Dim members with pics there. VFW6 is virtually full while VFW7 is only like 25% full so there were alot more albums.

Now many of the pics are older and some I don't believe were taken from here but possibly other personal websites and community sites (like the ones for social gatherings and BBW nightclubs). But I will list them all here nonetheless.

There is also a wide range of paysite models pics (some candid)... some of whom also have their own Yahoo! groups. Also reading through the messages in these groups, some BBW's do give him permission to post their pics, and that only encourages him and his gang.

Interestingly enough, I noticed there is a folder marked "Members who are also BBWs".... and then '0 item(s)'.
That's pretty telling! 

I'm not sure how effective listing pic links are as I'm not sure if the pic link filename stays the same if subsequent pics in the same folder are removed (do they all change number?).

Some of the usernames are Dimmers who only come to the chat room.*

_VFW6_

BelovedAngel
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/1e4f?b=3
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/665e?b=6

DestinyBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/1c32?b=49
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=45
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/665e?b=3
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/665e?b=4

LargeNLovely
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/1c32?b=51
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/24c9?b=36

Mistical Misty
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/1c32?b=20

Marsha Menaud (now deceased)
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6168?b=81
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6168?b=82

SummerG
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/1c32?b=66
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/b68f?b=84
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/f093?b=53
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/f093?b=54

HeatherBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/1c32?b=67
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6ca2?b=30

LovelyOne
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/ccb3?b=3

Gaining Goddess
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/ccb3?b=50

BigCutieAriel
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=5
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=6
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=7
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/2950?b=22

BigCutieCindy
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/24c9?b=35
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/8981?b=10
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/e983?b=5
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/e983?b=6
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/e983?b=7
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/e983?b=8
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/e983?b=9
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/3732?b=1
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/3732?b=65
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/3732?b=66
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/3732?b=67
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6ca2?b=23
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=38
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/f093?b=35
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=5
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=6
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=7
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=8
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=11
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=13
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=117

BigCutieCindy's sister
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=13

MsBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/24c9?b=46
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/8981?b=1
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/8981?b=2
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/8981?b=3
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/8981?b=4
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/8981?b=5
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/8981?b=6
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/8981?b=20
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/3732?b=18
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dc37?b=10
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dc37?b=11

BigCutieCindy & MsBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=1
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=2

BigCutieCindy & Cat
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=9

BlueEyedEvie
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/49aa?b=68
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/49aa?b=74
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/f093?b=7

Wistful
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/49aa?b=75

SuperMishe
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/d7a5?b=70
*(^ appears to be taken from the NAAFA Captial website.. 
Don't they have a copyright over their photos too?)*

Cheesecake
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/3732?b=53
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/3732?b=54
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dc37?b=61

AnnMarie
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6ca2?b=3
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6ca2?b=4
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6ca2?b=5
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6ca2?b=6
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6ca2?b=7
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6ca2?b=8
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=4

SaucyWench, AnnMarie, AthenaGoddess & JaneDoe2U
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6ca2?b=61

HugKiss
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/6ca2?b=20

Sandie S-R
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/b6c0?b=74

Electra99
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/9503?b=19

Renaissance Woman
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=8

HugaDiDi
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=47

Jamie
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=61

CuteFatChick
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=84

CuteFatChick & Meish
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dc37?b=45
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/d53e?b=4

BigCutieSable
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=85

BigCutieMelonie
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dc37?b=42

BigCutieKaroline
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/f093?b=6

Jennygirl
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=108

BigBellySSBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=115
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=116
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=117
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=118
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=119
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=120
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dafc?b=12

MissStacie
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/72ba?b=137
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dc37?b=43

GoddessPatty
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/26b1?b=60
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/1de9?b=54

BBW Anna
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dc37?b=33
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dc37?b=34

PlumpPrincess
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/dc37?b=82

Chocolate Desire
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/1de9?b=50

Diedra
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/2950?b=11
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/f093?b=18

BeaBop7 (not sure of her forum name)
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/d53e?b=7

PrettySSBBW
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/d53e?b=14

PanamaGirl7
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/d53e?b=15

Rowan
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/d53e?b=18

JiggleyJiggles
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/bfcf?b=13
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/886c?b=74

BBW Moon
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/eb39?b=10

BellyQueen
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/eb39?b=71

Cajun Artist
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/f093?b=8

RetroKrista
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos/view/eb39?b=70


----------



## Friday (Nov 19, 2007)

Interesting. I've been banned already. Apparently he doesn't like my commentary. I wouldn't have thought such a night crawler would be out of bed so early considering what time it is in the UK.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 19, 2007)

Friday said:


> Interesting. I've been banned already. Apparently he doesn't like my commentary. I wouldn't have thought such a night crawler would be out of bed so early considering what time it is in the UK.



I had all my posts deleted, but he's not banned me yet.


----------



## Friday (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmmmm. I went to ver.6 to leave a similar msg and it not only wouldn't let me in but wouldn't let me register with the yahoo address I used at 7. I will investigate further.


----------



## William (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe some one asked this, but have you guys been sending messages to [email protected]?

William




Friday said:


> Hmmmm. I went to ver.6 to leave a similar msg and it not only wouldn't let me in but wouldn't let me register with the yahoo address I used at 7. I will investigate further.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, so how do I get my pic off?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 19, 2007)

The quickest and easiest way, though pandering to this guys request, is to post a message detailing which photos you want removed. I would recommend signing up for a temporary, anonymous yahoo email account from which to do it.

Good luck!


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

mango, et al. You've done a lot of work and i appreciate it. i hate thinking how these pix will make the circuit and are also in other groups, other places. 

i suppose i'll take down the funny Ahnold s. photo i have in my profile. I always assumed that b/c you had to find me, specifically, and click through, that no one would go so far as to do that and take it. How naive I am. My god, the urge to masturbate or objectify or humiliate us must be strong to do ALL of that work! And yes, I'm convinced there's a humiliation aspect to all of this. That poll wouldn't have existed otherwise. ANd I don't care if it's someone's fetish. That's beside the point. It really and truly is, ugly. 

Anyway, can't we get smart and float more proactive ideas? The p-word protected photo sites? Or watermarking the pix that DO go up? If they're watermarked, we could at least say to yahoo: this is boldface infringement ...of something.  

I could get my hot brazilian lawyer to suggest something...? He's a specialist in this kind of thing. And, he's way hot! I'm thinking of all of the Adipositivity pix. Those aren't being stolen and they've certainly been discussed here. Of course, they don't show faces, and I'm pretty sure that these guys want the whole picture for the reason stated above.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

all right. hot brazilian DC lawyer says this:

Someone has copyright on the image. At least when it was created.
When you post things online, you don't lose the copyright unless you agree
to it as the terms of posting. For example, people put stuff on flickr 
and sometimes agree that it becomes free for non-commercial use. So i
would look at how your website accepts posting to see if the person who
took the picture still has copyright. or if it got transferred to the
website or whatever. 

Copyright is much much stronger than privacy. It isn't
necessary for your case, but it would bolster it to start putting 
copyright notices up next to the pictures, prohibiting unauthorized uses.


Asking tha pictures be taken down because they violate copyright
is a much better tool to use than any privacy concern. The law provides a
procedure for copyright takedown notices.

Watermarking helps your case here, and if you can figure it out 
you should do it.


I don't know how yahoo groups responds. But they are much more
likely to respond to copyrigth infringement than other problems.







---------
so one question would be: how does the Dims site deal with copyrighting its own content? does a poster lose copyright or retain it?

I've asked hottie some additional questions. And, I told him he had delightful buttocks.

and those of you who know me know i'm telling the god's honest truth. 

If we did the p-word protected site thingie, and titled pix, as we do here 'Jes and Smushy, having dinner' and we c'righted that with a statment in the title, then while the photo might be stolen (even with a p-word, as we don't know who is doing the taking), yahoo groups would have to take the complaints we have seriously.

In any case, if you don't want your shots taken, and we don't, as a group, take up some of these ideas, I'd urge you to at least tell the person posting not to include any pix of you in the batch put up.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

ok, to clarify, hottie said:

the person that took the photo has copyright. But the terms of the
website may say something like 'by uploading here you give up copyright'
or something like that. But it probably doesn't. [this refers to DIMS and i don't know the answer]

privacy in teh sense that you have a legal claim to your privacy.
When you ask yahoo to take shit down, and they don't, then you have legal
threats. Not if you're defending your privacy. But if you make it about
copyright, then yes, you have legal threats.

you could watermark the picture "(C) 2007." Or you could just display in
the text next to the picture "this picture is copyrighted 2007.
unauthorized uses prohibited" This just helps you when you make requests
/ threats to take down the picture

and, to my mention of his delightful buttocks, he added:
ever see "Hedwig and hte angry inch"? love me from the front


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

anyone? anyone? bueller?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 19, 2007)

Jes said:


> anyone? anyone? bueller?



I made a thread here

with my ideas on how to prevent it


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> I made a thread here
> 
> with my ideas on how to prevent it



yeah...i saw that. not sure it'll fly. i think that sort of thing needs to come from the top down and i'd assume it would be that way if conrad wanted it to be that way.

i think the idea of asserting ownership of pix is smart, no matter the reason, personally. 

If anyone has any followups, i'll be glad to ask the hot lawyer. Right now, we're talking about me dressing him in a dirndl and spanking him.

is that wrong?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 19, 2007)

Jes said:


> yeah...i saw that. not sure it'll fly. i think that sort of thing needs to come from the top down and i'd assume it would be that way if conrad wanted it to be that way.
> 
> i think the idea of asserting ownership of pix is smart, no matter the reason, personally.
> 
> ...



I agree we should be asserting ownership of pics, but we should try to prevent their theft in the first place. Prevention is better than cure!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 19, 2007)

The problem is, if you're posting them via attachments, any MEMBER of Dimensions can do as they please with them. Yes, even people who've never posted...only registered and confirmed their account.

If you post pictures via tags, you're posting them for ANYONE to see, as even non-members can see them. Which is even worse. Especially if it's from an image hosting site because they'll likely find your username on the site and grab anything they want.

If it's really needed, do it either by PM or in the fancy invisible donation-only club room or whatever that place is.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> The problem is, if you're posting them via attachments, any MEMBER of Dimensions can do as they please with them. Yes, even people who've never posted...only registered and confirmed their account.
> 
> If you post pictures via tags, you're posting them for ANYONE to see, as even non-members can see them. Which is even worse. Especially if it's from an image hosting site because they'll likely find your username on the site and grab anything they want.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 19, 2007)

UPDATE - 

I just posted in VeryFatWomen7, asking for pictures of Donni to be removed. He has now switched his group to require message to be moderated. This way, he can hide the complaints from his members. All my other messages regarding picture removal have been deleted also. This guy seriously needs to be taken down a peg or two!!!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 19, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> UPDATE -
> 
> I just posted in VeryFatWomen7, asking for pictures of Donni to be removed. He has now switched his group to require message to be moderated. This way, he can hide the complaints from his members. All my other messages regarding picture removal have been deleted also. This guy seriously needs to be taken down a peg or two!!!



Mike, I think I know why this guy switched to moderated messages. I was up early this morning, and saw that someone (I'm assuming from here) posted a message that, to paraphrase, said that this guy is a piece of shit, and that he should die for what he does. 

Now, being the coward that he is, he probably got rid of any insutling messages like this because he didn't want his group members to know he's a piece of shit, and figured more insults were about to be leveled. I also think he doesn't want his members to have to readh through a zillion messages telling them that they are all pieces of shit, even though some already know that they are. You know, make the internet experience a pleasurable one.

I am proposing that one of us start a thread that explains to Yahoo what this guy & his henchmen are doing, and have each and every one of us who has encountered problems, or have had friends or relatives who have encountered problems, add their names to the thread. We can then send the link to Yahoo, and let them see for themselves.

I am willing to write the opening thread, but only if you all support this idea. What say, all?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Take a look at this, and see what you think. While not all of us have a copyright, I think we may be able to have Dimensions post an official notice that photos posted here may be co-copyrighted, that means, owned by both the photographer and Dimensions. 

*Dear Yahoo,

For the past 4+ years, a Yahoo member named imitation700mb has been running groups under the name Very Fat Women. At present there are 7 groups that share this name, as well as another, called Candid Obese Females.

During this time, this group moderator has continually posted digital photos of women that he did not own copyright to. While he has group rules about removing said material from these groups, the woman whose copyrighted pictures have been taken has to JOIN the Yahoo group to find the stolen content, and then go through a litany of requests before copyrighted material is removed. Also note that many of the digital images come from semi public websites/communities, where women post pictures unaware that this moderator infiltrates not only these communities for picture theft, but steals them from weight loss sites, stealing the before pictures of many women who, if it were made known to them, would be upset over the use of their photos for the purpose of the group.

Please note that the undersigned in this thread are also Yahoo members, and all follow the Yahoo rules with regard to sharing & posting copyrighted pictures. Due to the sexual nature of the groups, it is assumed that group members are utilizing these photos for sexual pleasure. This is deceitful to the other Yahoo members whose pictures have been lifted from other websites, and those same Yahoo members find the intended purpose of the usage of those digital photos repulsive.

The undersigned are requesting that these groups be disbanded immediately, that their content be removed, and that the Yahoo moderator/member be warned of the legalities of using these copyrighted photos. While we do not advocate termination of his Yahoo membership, at the very least should be warned about future violations, and *the possibility of legal action if he continues to violate copyright laws


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 19, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Take a look at this, and see what you think. While not all of us have a copyright, I think we may be able to have Dimensions post an official notice that photos posted here may be co-copyrighted, that means, owned by both the photographer and Dimensions.
> 
> *Dear Yahoo,
> 
> ...



I'd sign that.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'd sign that.



We'd sign that as well


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2007)

*I'd sign that too.

But is that ALL his yahoo groups listed there?

I know he advertises afew.

I think we should also mention that at least 50 of our members here at Dims (I actually lost count just between VFW7 & VFW6) have had their pics stolen and misused.

Also, what can we do about his candid pic websites which are separate from Yahoo!... send a similar message to the sitehosts? 


*


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 19, 2007)

mango said:


> *I'd sign that too.
> 
> But is that ALL his yahoo groups listed there?
> 
> ...



Jay, 

I have emailed the host of his candid pic gallery to find out how to have pics removed. These are a few more of his groups I managed to find:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/candidobesefemales/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sharingbroadbroads/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/understandingextrememorbidobesity/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/yourfavouritebbwphotos/
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=imitation700mb
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/
http://veryfatwomen.fotoblog.co.uk/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/layeredclothingfetish/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/turtle-necksweatersorsleevesup/

Mike


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 20, 2007)

Now I'm seriously pissed. I posted to the Very Fat Women 7 group yesterday asking that Donni's pics be removed. Lo and behold, my message had to be approved. I've now gone back, and I've been banned, for requesting that this slimy piece of shit comply with the law.

I shall be writing a strongly-worded complaint to Yahoo. I wonder if he is foolish enough to use his real name....


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL, his youtube account is suspended...I wonder why??


----------



## Tina (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like mine have been removed, Mike. My message asking they be removed is also gone. If you send me the urls to Donni's pics, I'll click over and see if they're still there.


----------



## Friday (Nov 21, 2007)

Donni's are still up in ver6 but I've been banned from ver7. If 7 is suspended, why not the rest?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> Looks like mine have been removed, Mike. My message asking they be removed is also gone. If you send me the urls to Donni's pics, I'll click over and see if they're still there.



Tina, 

Links don't work. Once a pic has been removed, all the links go odd, and point to the wrong pictures. Don't worry though, I have way of getting in! Thanks though!

Mike


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, and there won't be a veryfatwomen8, veryfatwomen9, or veryfatwomen10!! Why? Because I registered them to myself yesterday! Sometimes, my cunningness surprises even me. Mwahahahah LOL


----------



## Emma (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok maybe jumping the gun a bit but the only way I can think of to get all the signatures together is by using an online petition. 

I used what wrestling man said and posted the links. 

Please sign and used a valied email address as you have to prove you signed it. Pass it around as much as possible. I may start a new thread for it. 

http://www.petitiononline.com/do1234/petition.html


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 21, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Ok maybe jumping the gun a bit but the only way I can think of to get all the signatures together is by using an online petition.
> 
> I used what wrestling man said and posted the links.
> 
> ...



May I just add that it would be a good idea to add your Yahoo ID in the comments section of this petition, so they can see that the ssignatures come from within Yahoo's community, and not just from a bunch of angry fat people.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, I sent an email Monday to whatshisname asking (very nicely) for him to take my pic down. No response so far and the pic is still there. Suggestions as to what I do next? Leave a message? Try a nasty email this time? Go straight to Yahoo?


----------



## mango (Nov 21, 2007)

*If you can't get through to this creep on his yahoo group/s and he won't respond to your requests, please send all demands (and abuse) directly to his email at [email protected]

According to his Yahoo profile, his name is John Martin, 26 years old and he lives in Grantham, South Lincolnshire, UK.


And sign the petition!
http://www.petitiononline.com/do1234/petition.html

*


----------



## Emma (Nov 21, 2007)

mango said:


> *If you can't get through to this creep on his yahoo group/s and he won't respond to your requests, please send all demands (and abuse) directly to his email at [email protected]
> 
> According to his Yahoo profile, his name is John Martin, 26 years old and he lives in Grantham, South Lincolnshire, UK.
> 
> ...



Then he is one of three people. All of which I have addresses and phone numbers for. I may have to dig into this one more to narrow it down.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 21, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Then he is one of three people. All of which I have addresses and phone numbers for. I may have to dig into this one more to narrow it down.



Em, 

If thats based on searching the BT phone book for his first and last name, I think he lives with his parents, and therefore probably isn't him 

Mike


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 21, 2007)

His old Dimensions profile here gives his date of birth as February 5th, 1981.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 21, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Ok maybe jumping the gun a bit but the only way I can think of to get all the signatures together is by using an online petition.
> 
> I used what wrestling man said and posted the links.
> 
> ...



3 of the links you posted aren't yahoo groups, so you'll need to take those off before sending to yahoo.


----------



## Emma (Nov 21, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Em,
> 
> If thats based on searching the BT phone book for his first and last name, I think he lives with his parents, and therefore probably isn't him
> 
> Mike



Electoral roll


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 21, 2007)

If you want those pictures/sites etc to come down and I mean down..... and you don't mind a little old fashioned lying. Send Yahoo and email it can be completely anyomous. And tell them that your pretty sure _some_ of those girls on all his sites are like 16 17 etc. And you know he was banned at MSN,Myspace(Portal of your choice). You don't have to even have to mention any paticular name of any girl,just run that by them.

The will pull everything and ask questions later. Which if you know Yahoo means they won't. They will also tag his ISP to watch.

Yahoo is being sued in 6 states right now for all sorts of crap. They are on High alert to pretty much watch and react ASAP on certain things.....

-The following information comes straight from Sunnyvale,from my former college roomate who is now richer than God and I hate him for it-


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 21, 2007)

I was definitely on the number 6 site, I found my pic on there. I posted not very politely telling him to take my pic off, and since Mango's investigations didnt find it, it would seem to be gone. It was a few months ago I posted telling him to remove my pic. 

Mango... I remember spending hours trawling through folders on that one group and giving up about two thirds of the way through. It must have taken you forever to work right through it!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 21, 2007)

Site number 7 has Jamie's pic right on the front!! What the hell? I sent her a PM. Hopefully she can get it removed. 
(and it's from her wedding celebration... they guy cut her husband out!!)


----------



## BeckaBoo (Nov 21, 2007)

This guy is sinisterly obsessive, I found his Yahoo Answers page check out the common theme...

http://malaysia.answers.yahoo.com/m...stion&more=y&show=AA11981955&cp=1&tp=2&tnu=21

I found the question about computers being hacked amusing, especially in light of the OP.

Also, i am a VERY open minded person but WTF is this all about?

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/turtle-necksweatersorsleevesup2/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/layeredclothingfetish/

(More of his groups).


----------



## k1009 (Nov 21, 2007)

Guys... online petitions do nothing. Anonymous internet use means one person can sign over and over as anybody he pleases. Best bet is to email Yahoo directly. Again, many email accounts being free and anonymous same situation, but far more effective than the petition idea.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 21, 2007)

Frankly, I can't actually believe this guy is an actual person.

He's either a group of people or a very sophisticated bot.


Or just a mentally ill dude from the UK.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Site number 7 has Jamie's pic right on the front!! What the hell? I sent her a PM. Hopefully she can get it removed.
> (and it's from her wedding celebration... they guy cut her husband out!!)



oh for god's sake! those pix are...what 2 weeks old? 3? Maybe more, I'm not good with dates. I'm so sorry your husband almost ruined some dude's erection, Jamie! thank god he's outta the picture so boners will prevail.


----------



## Tina (Nov 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Site number 7 has Jamie's pic right on the front!! What the hell? I sent her a PM. Hopefully she can get it removed.
> (and it's from her wedding celebration... they guy cut her husband out!!)


Yeah, I was pretty pissed about that and sent her a PM the other day. My pic was there before hers and I wrote to the rim jobber and told him to take it off. So what does he do? Replaces it with jamie's.


----------



## Jes (Nov 22, 2007)

i was under the impression that jamie was only 17...


----------



## jamie (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah..I feel really stupid for not slicing the photos or something or just not posting them at all. Justin and I met here...we have a lot of real life and online friends here and I wanted to share, I feel very foolish and bad for Justin as he is an intensely private person. I feel like I have let him down somehow. Did you see there was a little vfw bug on the upper corner..great, just great. I am not naive, I knew they were going up in a public place, I am just amazed at the bad taste this guy continually displays and wonder how he sleeps at night.

I don't think any of that info in his profile is even partially true and that the photo is just ganked from somewhere on the net as well. I have politely requested that he take them down (there are two) and hope he will just comply without anymore communication. Thanks to Violet and Tina for PM-ing me. I have been trying to tread heavy work water and cook for the holiday and mostly out of it.


----------



## jamie (Nov 22, 2007)

Jes said:


> i was under the impression that jamie was only 17...



16 and 3/4's.


----------



## mango (Nov 22, 2007)

*Just a sidenote for those trying to convince via request to creepazoid to remove the pics he stole for his groups. 

Please be aware that some of the links to the pics I posted may have changed as they are numbered in order and if one pic in a specific folder is deleted, all the pic filenames of pics after that pic in that folder change by 1. So just check the pics either side of that one.

Hope that isn't too confusing.

*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok, so I wrote to Yahoo Help and this is what they sent me:

_Dear Nancy,

Thank you for writing to Yahoo! Groups.

Unfortunately, we are unable to currently determine the truth or falsity
of the statements or ownership of this photo. We can certainly 
sympathize with your position and wish to take appropriate action.

Please forward any personally identifying information regarding that 
photo to us -- such as copies of your photo ID, address and phone 
number. The more information that you can give us to indicate that you 
are indeed the owner of that photo, the more thoroughly we will be able 
to investigate this situation.

State that you are the individual posted and would like the material 
removed. Indicate the exact location and name of the file in question 
and sign the document._

Send them a copy of my photo ID???? Can we say Identity Theft? I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## mango (Nov 22, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Send them a copy of my photo ID???? Can we say Identity Theft? I'm not sure how I feel about that.



*Nancy,

If Yahoo! will accept an attachment (and I'm not sure if they do), maybe send them a photo of you with a piece of paper/sign saying NancyGirl74 Validation picture for Yahoo! complaint with the date. And maybe take another one with your face on the same angle as the one in your pic (I haven't seen it so I don't know whether its front on??).

That way there is indisputable evidence that you are the person in the photo in question.

 *


----------



## mango (Nov 22, 2007)

*Here is a copy of the Yahoo! Groups Guidelines 
(and I can see several which I believe have been violated)*




> *Yahoo! Groups Guidelines *
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/local/guidelines.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah... that's what I thought... they're brand new!!!



Jes said:


> oh for god's sake! those pix are...what 2 weeks old? 3? Maybe more, I'm not good with dates. I'm so sorry your husband almost ruined some dude's erection, Jamie! thank god he's outta the picture so boners will prevail.





OMG.. what a total jerk.... 



Tina said:


> Yeah, I was pretty pissed about that and sent her a PM the other day. My pic was there before hers and I wrote to the rim jobber and told him to take it off. So what does he do? Replaces it with jamie's.





Jamie you should NOT feel stupid... you did nothing wrong!! This guy is STEALING photos!! HE is the one who is wrong. You were sharing a special day for you and Justin with your friends.... there is nothing wrong with that at all. 



jamie said:


> Yeah..I feel really stupid for not slicing the photos or something or just not posting them at all. Justin and I met here...we have a lot of real life and online friends here and I wanted to share, I feel very foolish and bad for Justin as he is an intensely private person. I feel like I have let him down somehow. Did you see there was a little vfw bug on the upper corner..great, just great. I am not naive, I knew they were going up in a public place, I am just amazed at the bad taste this guy continually displays and wonder how he sleeps at night.
> 
> I don't think any of that info in his profile is even partially true and that the photo is just ganked from somewhere on the net as well. I have politely requested that he take them down (there are two) and hope he will just comply without anymore communication. Thanks to Violet and Tina for PM-ing me. I have been trying to tread heavy work water and cook for the holiday and mostly out of it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 22, 2007)

I just checked group 7 and Jamie's pic was on the front... it is gone now. So hopefully he took both of her pics down.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 22, 2007)

Friday said:


> Interesting. I've been banned already. Apparently he doesn't like my commentary. I wouldn't have thought such a night crawler would be out of bed so early considering what time it is in the UK.



He banned me too. WTF?

I'm am SO pissed off right now.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 22, 2007)

Jes said:


> like someone wouldn't spend $30/year to head over there and take pix? c'mon. We tout the c'house as a place to see naked shots, or close-to-naked shots.
> 
> i'm suggesting a pword protected site. So, I take 1200 pix at an event. I post them in an album somewhere. I post a message saying: hey, I posted 1200 pix, if you wanna see them, PM me for the pword. I sit back and wait. If I know you, it's all good. If I've never heard of you, less good.
> 
> ...



i'm totally doing this for any pics i take with my fellow fatties. for the labor day pictures, i posted some, but put the majority in an album and let people know i had them if they wanted to see them. i totally agree that yes, they could still be taken, but i'd know the turd was one of the folks that asked for the password...


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 22, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Oh yeah, and there won't be a veryfatwomen8, veryfatwomen9, or veryfatwomen10!! Why? Because I registered them to myself yesterday! Sometimes, my cunningness surprises even me. Mwahahahah LOL



I think I kinda heart you right now.. :wubu:


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 22, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> He banned me too. WTF?
> 
> I'm am SO pissed off right now.



I'm banned too. I'm treating it as a badge of honor lol


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 22, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Oh yeah, and there won't be a veryfatwomen8, veryfatwomen9, or veryfatwomen10!! Why? Because I registered them to myself yesterday! Sometimes, my cunningness surprises even me. Mwahahahah LOL



Most groups go up to 10. But this group...it goes up to 11.


----------



## melallensink (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe somebody is a creepy sneak thief of jpegs. Or maybe they aren't.

Maybe somebody is a female Archie Costello rallying the clique's herd-mind against some poor FA. Or maybe they aren't.

Remember if somebody uncool calls somebody a "rim Licker" it only proves that their case is weak or wrong. But if somebody cool calls somebody a "rim licker" it only shows how badly they've been hurt.....

I've been mobbed in the local comics and skiffy fanboy clique, including a swiped and bastardized jpeg, and nobody ever stood up for me.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 24, 2007)

Who is this guy anyway?


----------



## imfree (Nov 24, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh for god's sake! those pix are...what 2 weeks old? 3? Maybe more, I'm not good with dates. I'm so sorry your husband almost ruined some dude's erection, Jamie! thank god he's outta the picture so boners will prevail.



Boners?, sounds more like bone-heads to me.


----------



## melallensink (Nov 24, 2007)

Archie Costello was an archetypical big-guy-in-the-clique and the antagonist in the book "The Chocolate Wars".

I have a rant about how I find both the "creepy sneak-thief" and the "sisterhood of bullies screeching victimization" to be really deeply unsympathetic, but maybe later, maybe never....

I'm in the middle of the bliss of a Mac&Wacom workout!

Okay mini-rants:

If I was running those Yahoo Groups, I'd be a lot more diligent on what I posted. And when the Sisterhood came down, I'd pull the plug on the sites, instead of making just making excuses. Maybe take all the pictures down, but leave a place-holder saying something like "If that's the way you fat women treat an admirer, you'd just lost one!"

OTOH, If somebody posted an anonymous photo that floating around of the internet of me looking cute'n'chubby in a baggy sweater, I'd just lift a eyebrow and move on. Even for that boner thang, I'd have no more than weak mixed feelings of amusement and annoyance. It's ludicrously overblown and vindictive to make a big jihad out of this.


----------



## Isa (Nov 25, 2007)

melallensink said:


> Archie Costello was an archetypical big-guy-in-the-clique and the antagonist in the book "The Chocolate Wars".
> 
> I have a rant about how I find both the "creepy sneak-thief" and the "sisterhood of bullies screeching victimization" to be really deeply unsympathetic, but maybe later, maybe never....
> 
> ...



Why do I get the feeling that you are probably a member of the "creepy sneak-thief" brigade that the "sisterhood of bullies screeching victimization" are so concerned about?


----------



## melallensink (Nov 25, 2007)

Wrong!

Go through his archives. I never swiped a single photo from here and I never posted a single photo over there.


----------



## melallensink (Nov 25, 2007)

PS: I had a photo of me swiped, bastardized, and used on a smear page, and had the fanboy clique side with the guy that did it. So I'm doubly not going to do that crap!


----------



## Friday (Nov 25, 2007)

Then quit making excuses for him. It's no compliment to have your picture stolen and if it was intended to be a kind thing he'd just ask wouldn't he. Fat girls don't need people like him and if you think that things like this are OK, we don't need you either. Is that harpy plain-speak enough for you?


----------



## melallensink (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay, I won't. Happy?


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2007)

melallensink said:


> Remember if somebody uncool calls somebody a "rim Licker" it only proves that their case is weak or wrong. But if somebody cool calls somebody a "rim licker" it only shows how badly they've been hurt.....


No. That's your POV. I find that if I call someone a rim-licker, its because I think they are. It doesn't make my case any less valid or prove that I've been hurt. It's a sign of disdain and disrespect, pure and simple. Paradoxically, I find that people who say what you did are generally the ones who feel hurt themselves, or just don't have a good argument, so they say that as a red herring. *shrug*


----------



## melallensink (Nov 25, 2007)

Let's say that I've been on the short end of too much bad clique politics.

Go ahead, drop a nuisance suit on the twerp and garnish his burger flippin' wages 'til he dies, have the Wiccans in the "Sisterhood" wish bad karma on his hard drive, have the Yahoos plonk his groups when they come back from Turkey Break, and then have the Houyhnhnms trample him afterword. Despite what the herd thinks, he's not my dog in this fight.


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't believe you are he or he is you. Matter of fact, I think you're a good artist -- saw your stuff on DA.

But please, that whole "clique" thing is tired, and is another claim usually made by those with nothing else to say. If a number of people disagree with one person, those people must be a clique. All of this shows a lack of critical thinking. But hey, I've had my tired moments, too, so no harm, no foul.


----------



## melallensink (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually, I'm just tired of cliques. But how can you look around in from school to office politics and honestly say that they don't exist?

What burns me is what passes for comics and skiffy fandom in these parts. You have to be a Marvel/DC/Image/Classic Rock zombie and line-item like and hate all the same books, movies, shows, etc. as everybody else or you're a trouble making outcast. Of course, then pat themselves on the back for being a rugged individualist because they're a skiffy fanboy. To me that's a hardcore definition of cliquish.

Thanks for the good word on the art.

Going to bed now. It just seems to be inflict weird DIOSS errors on us poor ETs week. At least weirder then normal DIOSS errors.


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2007)

melallensink said:


> What burns me is what passes for comics and skiffy fandom in these parts. You have to be a Marvel/DC/Image/Classic Rock zombie and line-item like and hate all the same books, movies, shows, etc. as everybody else or you're a trouble making outcast. Of course, then pat themselves on the back for being a rugged individualist because they're a skiffy fanboy. To me that's a hardcore definition of cliquish.


Now, wait a minute. You're saying that about the people here? I've never seen anyone treat another like an outcast for liking something or disliking another. They might voice their opinion, but outcast? That I've never seen, and certainly not en masse. Frankly, while some of my tastes are mainstream, just as many are certainly not. I couldn't care less what you like or don't like, as long as it makes you happy.

And when someone has earned the epithets this veryfatwoman idiot has earned, and for the length of time he's earned it, it's best not to play devil's advocate, because, that's really just playing with fire.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 25, 2007)

That's a steaming pile mel. I don't like any of that stuff and I don't want whatshisface diddling with my photos either. Nobody cares what you would do if it were you. It's not you. People don't want their photos there and their motives are none of your business. Why a common love for classic rock or Marvel comics bears any relevence to this issue is something I'll never know. I assure you that if I happen to enjoy something that anyone else in this thread does it is purely coincidental.

The clique claim is a surefire way of discrediting yourself in a discussion. It's a last ditch missive to hurl out when it's clear your point of view is unpopular and not gaining any support. You can make one last stand and denounce everything that may be of common interest down to grandma's apple pie and then leave in a huff claiming to be better than everyone else because you wont stoop to their level. Some of the people posting here are much better suited giggling in the 'slap it or save it' thread in the lounge. I doubt a single person posting here is going to lose sleep over the loss of an admirer, especially if he's that guy. 




melallensink said:


> Actually, I'm just tired of cliques. But how can you look around in from school to office politics and honestly say that they don't exist?
> 
> What burns me is what passes for comics and skiffy fandom in these parts. You have to be a Marvel/DC/Image/Classic Rock zombie and line-item like and hate all the same books, movies, shows, etc. as everybody else or you're a trouble making outcast. Of course, then pat themselves on the back for being a rugged individualist because they're a skiffy fanboy. To me that's a hardcore definition of cliquish.
> 
> ...


----------



## melallensink (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm just grinning and waiting for somebody to meet or exceed the rule of three....

To restate an often restated obvious; stealing jpegs is wrong. Are we all in agreement on this? (Jeech!)

To state a couple of overlooked obvious points: Victims want the other guy to stop hurting them. Bullies want to hurt the other guy.

If you want to matter of fact and procedurally have this guy banned from Yahoo, you have my understanding.

The split hair comes when you cross into profanely wanting a piece of the guy's hide.

Otherwise, you never had the pain of dealing with the Iowa or Omaha fan scenes back in the '80 or early '90s. They were that bad. Ask any outcast. OF course, in those days it was being a Marvel/DC/TMNT/Classic Rock zombie. They may be better now. I gave up trying to get along with them after a couple of really bad experiences in the '90s. Pat Moriarity had the right idea in ignoring those and moving out of state to become a scenester elsewhere and leveraging that into being Rolling Stone's Hot Cartoonist of 1996.

If it makes you happy, I'm unsubbing from all of this guys groups. He's probably going to be banned by Monday night anyway.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been away from here recently because I've grown tired of the whining & complaining done by so many, yet when I post an idea for a petition, and it's posted by the Curvy Em girl, and only 60+ people sign it becuase they're too busy trying to put themselves over on the Dims boards, it becomes discouraging. Was the petition a great idea? I don't know, but it hadn't been considered an option until that point, so why dismiss it before you even try.

Mr. Sink, you have returned me from lurkdom to discuss the points you made in your last post.



> To restate an often restated obvious; stealing jpegs is wrong. Are we all in agreement on this? (Jeech!)



Yes, and all theft is wrong, whether it's copping pics to jerk off to, or taking music on the net, or downloading my wife's videos from her paysite, or taking shit from the office you work in. The difference between stealing in real life and stealing on the internet is simply that the www makes it easy & safe to do so. This leads me to your next point........



> Victims want the other guy to stop hurting them. Bullies want to hurt the other guy.



Victims certainly do want the other guy to stop hurting them. Some want to hurt the other guy back. Not everyone who wants to hurt this guy is a bully, most simply want to make it unsafe for the interloper to steal pics & videos in the future. I would think that you sound like you've been on the end of someone or some who may have wanted to hurt you for your actions. You may have perceived them as being bullies, when they may only have wanted justice. Some advice, always ask yourself if there is a chance that you may be wrong about ANY matter. You might just find yourself taking a different course of action.



> If you want to matter of fact and procedurally have this guy banned from Yahoo, you have my understanding.



Thanks for your understanding, but I am working procedurally with Yahoo, who has informed me about what needs to be done, and I'm working on that now. That being said, there is a good chance the groups will be gone before Mr 700mb has a chance to do anything himself. I have also come up with an excellent way to protect the people here who care going forward. It may involve some money to do so, but I will discuss that only with those who truly care. If I'm correct (and I'm running it by an attorney with experience in this), we may not have as many problems from now on, and when we do, they will be handled expeditiously.



> The split hair comes when you cross into profanely wanting a piece of the guy's hide.



So let me ask you this. Do you liken this group to a lynch mob? Or do you think these are good people who are only so frustrated with policy & procedure protecting the antagonist that this may be all they have left? IMO, here's the thing..........a guy who does this on the net feels safe. Take the same guy & put him behind the camera at a BBW dance or bash, with a few guys keeping an eye on where he clicks. Does it feel as safe for him to take those pics in person? Why should it be safer on the net? Our apathy & acceptance of lack of ethics & social mores has caused this to happen, both on the internet & in real life. I'd just like to see the web more resemble what goes on in reality, and if that means retribution against someone for stealing pics on the net & potentially fucking up someone's life by posting it, then so be it. It's happened in real life for centuries, and probably won't change now, as long as people continue to care.

And this, my friend, is coming from someone who at times has not been welcome here as well. I'm not from any clique, nor do I feel a need to impress anyone here with any ethics that I hold imprtant to me.

Did I meet your rule of three?


----------



## melallensink (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm thinking more like "mobbing", like from last Summer's Sci Am Special Issue on Behavior and Development article on bullies and mobbing. The socially manipulative flavor of bully that can finesse a group into mobbing somebody. Plus my bad experiences in school and the fan scene.

I'm waiting for the obvious insult of "Like a rat from a sinking ship". I just realized that I set myself up fro that three minutes after I did the previous post. Oh, Well.....

Besides I feel more like a full blown (and Hemi-fied) Rat Fink! Wanna see my collection of warts and flies and slicks and scorched pistons? Vroom! Vroom! Drool! Vroom! Vroom!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 25, 2007)

That guy's been around a long long time pirating photos into his group amid cries of foul. I've seen uproars like this happen before trying to get his groups closed which lead nowhere. Yahoo! goes out of their way to make it as difficult as possible to get any action or even a response at times. Meet one of their demands and they will immediately present you with another -- then mud foot around, powers change hands and they conveniently forget all about the entire exchange. This guy has wallowed in it unscathed for years, the fact that his groups are still up and growing speaks volumes. I would be surprised if any of this resulted in anything at all. If it does I'll personally shake Phil's hand. He will have accomplished what many many women have pleaded with Yahoo! for so long.

As for the Marvel/DC/zombie or whatever, I don't know anything about that. I'll take your word for it though, doesn't sound like it will turn my crank either. Folk music, metal, fantasy art and clove cigarettes were my thing back in the day which went over real well in the ghetto, trust me. Outside of that, there were many who found my tastes contrived and cliche. *shrugs* It is what it is I guess.



melallensink said:


> I'm just grinning and waiting for somebody to meet or exceed the rule of three....
> 
> To restate an often restated obvious; stealing jpegs is wrong. Are we all in agreement on this? (Jeech!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Nov 25, 2007)

melallensink said:


> Maybe somebody is a creepy sneak thief of jpegs. Or maybe they aren't.
> 
> Maybe somebody is a female Archie Costello rallying the clique's herd-mind against some poor FA. Or maybe they aren't.
> 
> ...



That last part? I'm sorry no one gave you a hug. But that's not really the issue, here. Not in this thread, at least. Here's the response I sent to your email message, I don't mind sharing when it's my choice:

You're making a cognitive error here, Doug. No one is
complaining about anyone finding fat women attractive.
If you step back from being a little pissed, you'll
admit that. The issue here is hanging out at Web
boards and taking shots that people don't want taken,
for the most part. Not following netiquette and
asking; banning people who ask for pix to be removed;
breaking copyright law. It's really as simple as that.
The organizer of the yahoo groups knows these pix are
pilfered, and he knows people don't like that (or he'd
ask, right? You talk about people claiming 'victim!'
And people who take pix w/o asking permission, and not
asking b/c they know they won't get a 'yes,' and then
feeling attacked b/c people are upset aren't claiming
'victim,' too? That's disingenous, Doug). If we have
to follow certain procedures, and ask politely, to
have pix removed, why can't we ask for the same
procedures, and the same polite request, when sharing
the pix? If it's fair in 1 direction, it's fair in the
other. Whoever took my shot had to look in my profile
and bypass my email address to get to it. Meaning:
he/she could have asked me. The information was
readily available. There's a reason I wasn't asked.
Let's not play dumb and say we don't know what that
reason is. 

And THAT is why we're upset. 

Oh, and happy birthday! it's on friday, right? Should
I post your address here, so we can all send you a
card? 47 is a great year!
>


----------



## Jes (Nov 25, 2007)

melallensink said:


> "If that's the way you fat women treat an admirer, you'd just lost one!"
> 
> .


gosh. losing an admirer who probably looks at pilfered pix at home, in his parents' house, instead of dating a fat chick? how would i ever get over that?


oh, right....


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2007)

melallensink said:


> Otherwise, you never had the pain of dealing with the Iowa or Omaha fan scenes back in the '80 or early '90s. They were that bad. Ask any outcast. OF course, in those days it was being a Marvel/DC/TMNT/Classic Rock zombie. They may be better now. I gave up trying to get along with them after a couple of really bad experiences in the '90s. Pat Moriarity had the right idea in ignoring those and moving out of state to become a scenester elsewhere and leveraging that into being Rolling Stone's Hot Cartoonist of 1996.


Why you bring something that has happened to you locally and then write about it as if it's something that goes on here (without clarification), or has something to do with this subject, I do not understand. From what I can see, it has nothing to do with nothing -- neither this subject nor this forum. We all have similar bad experiences in one way or another; we get over it and move on.  The only thing I can think is that you stepped in it, not thinking about the consequences and how people would think about your posts (or you did it that way on purpose), and now want to deflect responsibility from yourself to others.

Anyone notice how the vocally 'hurt' and sensitive ones are usually only sensitive when it comes to their own feelings? Heck, who knows, maybe you ARE that guy. None of us really knows anyway. I just didn't get the sense you were, but given some of your other posts here, requesting photos, maybe I was too quick to give you the benefit of the doubt.

As for the petition, I really don't see it going anywhere, if actual letters to Yahoo do nothing but prompt them to want everything but a blood and urine sample.

I do like the idea of telling them some of the women are underage, though...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 25, 2007)

Admirers admire. They don't steal, share stolen goods with others, and continue to do so even after being asked to stop. To me that is soooo far from admiration it's admiration's opposite. Can you say, disrespect? Please don't dress it up and call it admiration. That is so completely, utterly, totally insulting to every woman who has had a picture stolen. I don't feel admired. I feel betrayed. If I post a pic here, yes it _is_ for others to look at and even admire.....but its for them to do so _*HERE*_ where _*I*_ posted it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 26, 2007)

How commendable that you are not the type of person who wishes a house would fall on top of someone who has opressed you for years. The truth is the desire for revenge is a natural human trait. Arnold, Clint, Chuck, George W. - they've made careers out of the public's desire to stick it to the bad guys and when these heros are dead and gone others will take their places. If you're going to take to wringing hands everytime somebody craves poetic justice served in the form of a good ass whooping you're in for a long long worrisome life. That is humanity even if you don't like it. They don't put you in jail for wishing you could get back at someone or more than half the world would be on death rowe.




melallensink said:


> I'm thinking more like "mobbing", like from last Summer's Sci Am Special Issue on Behavior and Development article on bullies and mobbing. The socially manipulative flavor of bully that can finesse a group into mobbing somebody. Plus my bad experiences in school and the fan scene.
> 
> I'm waiting for the obvious insult of "Like a rat from a sinking ship". I just realized that I set myself up fro that three minutes after I did the previous post. Oh, Well.....
> 
> Besides I feel more like a full blown (and Hemi-fied) Rat Fink! Wanna see my collection of warts and flies and slicks and scorched pistons? Vroom! Vroom! Drool! Vroom! Vroom!


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry to interject my newbie-ness into this conversation, but I checked out veryfatwomen7 and I'm wondering where the majority of his photos come from? I went there thinking I'd see candids and pics like those on dimensions, but I thought it odd that so many were deadpan full-body front and side views like some 19th c. enthnographic study. Creepy.


----------



## Jes (Nov 26, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Sorry to interject my newbie-ness into this conversation, but I checked out veryfatwomen7 and I'm wondering where the majority of his photos come from? I went there thinking I'd see candids and pics like those on dimensions, but I thought it odd that so many were deadpan full-body front and side views like some 19th c. enthnographic study. Creepy.



from what people have said, here, a lot of shots are the 'befores' from the before and after diet ads.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> from what people have said, here, a lot of shots are the 'befores' from the before and after diet ads.



Yes, they are stolen from the gastric bypass journey site. I forget what it's called. Half of those women probably have no idea their photos have been stolen and placed on display there.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 26, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, they are stolen from the gastric bypass journey site. I forget what it's called. Half of those women probably have no idea their photos have been stolen and placed on display there.



I'd say much much, much more than half. Most of these women will not be aware of size-positive or fat fetish sites, so the possibility won't have even occurred to them.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 26, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, they are stolen from the gastric bypass journey site. I forget what it's called. Half of those women probably have no idea their photos have been stolen and placed on display there.



Wow, that's just pathetic.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 26, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Sorry to interject my newbie-ness into this conversation, but I checked out veryfatwomen7 and I'm wondering where the majority of his photos come from? I went there thinking I'd see candids and pics like those on dimensions, but I thought it odd that so many were deadpan full-body front and side views like some 19th c. enthnographic study. Creepy.



Probably weight-loss sites too. Goodness knows there are millions of fatties hanging out on those sites posting photos of their losses and gains week after week (no judgment here, just sayin' that they're also ripe for the picking). I think he's an equal-opportunity creep. You need not be hip to size acceptance to gain his drooling leer.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 26, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Sorry to interject my newbie-ness into this conversation, but I checked out veryfatwomen7 and I'm wondering where the majority of his photos come from? I went there thinking I'd see candids and pics like those on dimensions, but I thought it odd that so many were deadpan full-body front and side views like some 19th c. enthnographic study. Creepy.




It really is quite gross and very VERY creepy. Thankfully though, he finally removed my picture. 

Horray to being annoyingly persistant!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 26, 2007)

He banned me! The fucker banned me from seeing my own damn pic. The nerve! Oh, he's a dead man now.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 26, 2007)

P.S. Thank you to everyone who brought this to my attention and for all your help/advice with successfully getting my picture removed. I am hugging you in spirit.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 26, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> He banned me! The fucker banned me from seeing my own damn pic. The nerve! Oh, he's a dead man now.




Banned as well LOL


----------



## Jes (Nov 26, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> He banned me! The fucker banned me from seeing my own damn pic. The nerve! Oh, he's a dead man now.



keep whatever documentation you have and contact yahoo. it's all you can do. Or get someone to have the shot removed. I had someone get rid of mine, so it can be done. 

hahah. OR have mango do it, saying: this girl is only 17! remove this photo and all like it at once!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 26, 2007)

The @#$%^&*&*(*()IDIOT%^&*()[email protected]#$%LOSER^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$DICKWEED%^&*()_=+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will look into it, Jes. Thank you.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 27, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> It really is quite gross and very VERY creepy. Thankfully though, he finally removed my picture.
> 
> Horray to being annoyingly persistant!



Glad you got your pic removed Michelle. Have you dried off from being hit with that water balloon, haha! Hope you are having a great night!!! :wubu:


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 27, 2007)

melallensink said:


> Let's say that I've been on the short end of too much bad clique politics.
> 
> Go ahead, drop a nuisance suit on the twerp and garnish his burger flippin' wages 'til he dies, have the Wiccans in the "Sisterhood" wish bad karma on his hard drive, have the Yahoos plonk his groups when they come back from Turkey Break, and then have the Houyhnhnms trample him afterword. Despite what the herd thinks, he's not my dog in this fight.




Ok you have to admit this is funny hell!!!!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Nov 29, 2007)

chapelhillmensch said:


> Ok you have to admit this is funny hell!!!!



No, I don't. I don't find misogyny amusing.


----------



## melallensink (Dec 6, 2007)

I've had a change of heart over the past few days and I apologize over borderline trolling this group. I need to relearn that everyone who gets picked on is not necessarily somebody like me. To relearn that everybody who rallies around something is not necessarily like those who have ganged up and picked on me. To relearn not to feel like an angry teen when I'm pushing 50.

At least the adrenaline buzz from this thing inspired a few projects. Plus I got Pat Moriarity and Gary Panter to write the Forewords for a couple of my projects.


----------



## Jes (Dec 6, 2007)

Was it your birthday that put you into a good mood?


----------



## Russell Williams (Dec 7, 2007)

For all those non dimensions people whose pictures have been taken from the before pictures at dieting and WLS sites.- 


I wonder what would be the reaction of these people if they were to find out that there a many people who find their before pictures more attractive then their after pictures?

My best guess is that most of them would be so committed to the concept that FAT=UGLY that they would insist that the site is somehow an antifat one. The concept that some people find their fat bodies sexaully attractive is probably one that the dieting and WLS group simply could not grasp.

IF they grasp that some find their before pictures attractive they might well decied that those who find their before pictures attractive is exhibiting one of the worst sexaul perversions they have ever heard of.

I do not know how much of the above is realitly. I am only wondering what the reality really is.

Russell


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 7, 2007)

Russell Williams said:


> For all those non dimensions people whose pictures have been taken from the before pictures at dieting and WLS sites.-
> 
> 
> I wonder what would be the reaction of these people if they were to find out that there a many people who find their before pictures more attractive then their after pictures?
> ...



My best guess is that they'd react with the same disgust at being turned into unauthorized wank fodder as the dims members who had their photos stolen. This isn't a fat v. thin issue, its one of non-consenting folk v. disgusting creeps.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Dec 7, 2007)

Russell Williams said:


> For all those non dimensions people whose pictures have been taken from the before pictures at dieting and WLS sites.-
> 
> 
> I wonder what would be the reaction of these people if they were to find out that there a many people who find their before pictures more attractive then their after pictures?
> ...



Ok then...............


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 7, 2007)

Russell Williams said:


> For all those non dimensions people whose pictures have been taken from the before pictures at dieting and WLS sites.-
> 
> 
> I wonder what would be the reaction of these people if they were to find out that there a many people who find their before pictures more attractive then their after pictures?
> ...



First, responding to Russel's deliciously detached ruminations about the weight loss site folks...because apparently people here are put off by anything not attacking these pervs...

They're beyond anything here...for many, self-worth is tied so strongly to their body that it's not a rope and knot, it's welded.

And yes, they would see FAs are horrendous freaks and assume that we're all crazed feeders who feed to immobility and leave our partners for dead once they fail to amuse us. 

Now, as a note to the world: If I'm out in public and I catch a passing glance of you, and you...shall we say "tickle my fancy," you have potentially just become my personal wank-fodder. Is that such a damn bad thing?* There's nothing you can do about it but put on a freaking burqa so you look like a walking lamp-shade...then only the lamp-shade fetishists will wank to you, so even then you can't win.

* I understand that the main issue here is that this guy is indexing/sharing/distributing the images, but at times it seems this thread is attacking anyone who dares wank to the thought of a woman without her explicit permission. If anyone is that cactus-in-colon about this whole thing, they can kindly fuck themselves.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 7, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Now, as a note to the world: If I'm out in public and I catch a passing glance of you, and you...shall we say "tickle my fancy," you have potentially just become my personal wank-fodder. Is that such a damn bad thing?* There's nothing you can do about it but put on a freaking burqa so you look like a walking lamp-shade...then only the lamp-shade fetishists will wank to you, so even then you can't win.


Well, call me crazy, but somehow methinx if I walked around the office with a lamp-shade on my head, or even completely encased inside a burqa, people would still know it's me. Must be the way I walk ... or something. 

As for becoming someone's personal wank fodder, call me vain, but methinx this happens on occasion. Case in point: Sometimes when my husband and I are waiting for a table at a restaurant, and the wait isn't too overly long, I'll decide to stand -- rather than sit in one of those soft waiting sofas which are stuffed with quicksand just to swallow unsuspecting fat women. On more than one occasion, I've noticed men sitting in those sofas and eyeing my, shall we say, "features" which are at their eye level and getting a little, shall we say, "agitated". It's especially fun when their skinny little wives or girlfriends hiss at them to "Stop starting at that fat bitch!" This leads me to believe that lotsa men like fat women but just plain won't admit it. And it wouldn't surprise me if those same men later needed to take the situation in hand to relieve some pressure. 

As an obese middle-aged woman, I'm verrrry flattered to find that I can have this effect. 

For some reason, personal wank fodder also reminds me of an Instant Message exchange I once had, as an internet novice way back around the Turn of the Millennium:

He: "Ooh, baby you got all them big fat curves, you are so fine. I got this pressure and I need to relieve it. Can you help me?"
Me: "Go ahead and burp."
He: "No, it's lower."
Me: "Then you'd better open a window."
He: "No, it's in front. Can you help me relieve this pressure?"
Me: "Well, I've found that the best way to relieve the pressure is to put the bubble wrap on the floor and run over it several times with my desk chair." 

Sue (= wise ass)

PS. I can be a real wise ass, and given the size of my ass, I must be loaded with wisdom.


----------



## mango (Jan 28, 2008)

*After visiting the VFW7 group again and going through recent albums (since I last checked in November), I have found afew more pics of Dim members. 

I'm not sure whether they have been stolen from here or elsewhere on the web, but the pics of members I recognised are posted below.


Pics added after 16/11/07

[Album name]
[Dims Member]
[Pic Name]


>Album - 23/11/07

Grandi Floras
Flora1a
Flora1b


>Album 07/12/07

Honey
BBW2

Backseatgirl
Paula2


>Album 14/12/07 - Merry Christmas Part 1

MsXXL
BBW2

 
>Album 23/12/07 - Merry Christmas Part 2

Allie BBW Moon


>Album 04/01/08 Happy New Year 2008

Blueeyedevie
Evie


>Album 11/01/08

Allie BBW Moon

CuteFatChick
BBW2

MsXXL
BBW4

JiggleyJiggles
BBW5

LargeNlovely


>Album 18/01/08

JiggleyJiggles
Stacey


>Album 18/01/08 Women over 400 pounds

MICuteorWt 
Becky

>Album 25/01/08

Angie
SSBBW Angel1a
SSBBW Angel1b
SSBBW Angel1c
SSBBW Angel1d
SSBBW Angel1e
SSBBW Angel1f


>Album Homepage photos

Angie
SSBBW Angel1d*


----------



## mango (Mar 5, 2008)

*Checked in to VFW7 again.

Found more pics of Dims members (although I doubt they were stolen from here as they appear to be quite old and 'out of date' but they are members nonetheless).


Pics added after 29/01/08

[Album name]
[Dims Member]
[Pic Name]

>Album 08/02/08

SuperMishe
BBW2


>Album 15/02/08

CuteFatChick
BBW1

HugaDiDi
BBW13


>Album Homepage photos

CuteFatChick
BBW1


>Album 22/02/08	

SoVerySoft
Randy


>Album 29/02/08 A Leap Year Update

Anna / MsBBW
Anna Lombardo1a
Anna Lombardo1b
Anna Lombardo1c
Anna Lombardo1d
Anna Lombardo1e
Anna Lombardo1f
Anna Lombardo1g
Anna Lombardo1h
Anna Lombardo1i
Anna Lombardo1j
Anna Lombardo1k
Anna Lombardo1l As Time Goes By
Anna Lombardo1m & friend (with FAJohnny)
Cat & Anna Lombardo (with Cat)
Group of BBWs & friends (with SoVerySoft, Cindy, HugKiss)

BigCutieCindy
Cindy G1a
Cindy G1b
Cindy G1c
Cindy G1d
Cindy G1e
Cindy G1f
Growing Cindy

Deidre
Deidre1a
Deidre1b
Deidre1c
Deidre1d
Deidre1e
Deidre1f

If you want the pics removed, you will need to go to the VFW7 yahoo group and request to have them removed.




I noticed in his most recent album (29/02/08 Women over 400 pounds), he has posted afew pics with a copyright url watermark blazened across them from Rosalie Bradford's website (www.rosaliebradford.com). 

Maybe we should contact her represetatives at her site and tell them what this guy is doing. As I understand it, these are all pics of her when she was at her heaviest weight and she has since had WLS, lost alot of it and passed away recently. Maybe we can ask them to request Yahoo! yank the group (preferably all of them but I suspect if they do it, it will only be VFW7) as he is posting pics in breach of their copyright (i.e. skip the request that he take them down).

*


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 5, 2008)

mango said:


> *I noticed in his most recent album (29/02/08 Women over 400 pounds), he has posted afew pics with a copyright url watermark blazened across them from Rosalie Bradford's website (www.rosaliebradford.com).
> 
> Maybe we should contact her represetatives at her site and tell them what this guy is doing. As I understand it, these are all pics of her when she was at her heaviest weight and she has since had WLS, lost alot of it and passed away recently. Maybe we can ask them to request Yahoo! yank the group (preferably all of them but I suspect if they do it, it will only be VFW7) as he is posting pics in breach of their copyright (i.e. skip the request that he take them down).*



Quoted from her site: Rosalie Bradford, age 63, passed away on November 29, 2006 at 7:08pm ET at Lakeland Regional Medical Center.

*EDIT:* Updated to match mango's post.


----------



## mango (Mar 5, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Quoted from her site: Rosalie Bradford, age 63, passed away on November 29, 2006 at 7:08pm ET at Lakeland Regional Medical Center.



*Yeah.. heh.. I checked the site and then updated my last paragraph.*


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay, I'm probably going to get some flack for this, but, I don't see a huge problem here. With the exception of using copyrighted pics of course, but I don't how this is any different from someone posting pics of Pamela Anderson or Cindy Crawford or anything like that. I've talked to my wife about this and she doesn't see a problem either. One of the main reasons I said this is because the other day, we were looking for a good background pic (Settled for Mia Tyler...mm...but anyway). We came across a blog in which the owner has pics of BBW on it. The way I saw it is someone professing their love for BBWs. 

So I don't see why everyone is up in arms about it. It's not that different from fansites. Plus, if someone doesn't want the world to see their pics, most pic upload sites have a private setting. And I've seen pics of bbws used in negative ways unfortunately. 

The only problem I see is using pics from a paid site. THAT is pretty much stealing as you're taking future revenue from the pay sites. 

So someone tell me an extremely negative effect of having a bunch of people form in a group and drool over someone...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 12, 2008)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Okay, I'm probably going to get some flack for this, but, I don't see a huge problem here. With the exception of using copyrighted pics of course, but I don't how this is any different from someone posting pics of Pamela Anderson or Cindy Crawford or anything like that. I've talked to my wife about this and she doesn't see a problem either. One of the main reasons I said this is because the other day, we were looking for a good background pic (Settled for Mia Tyler...mm...but anyway). We came across a blog in which the owner has pics of BBW on it. The way I saw it is someone professing their love for BBWs.
> 
> So I don't see why everyone is up in arms about it. It's not that different from fansites. Plus, if someone doesn't want the world to see their pics, most pic upload sites have a private setting. And I've seen pics of bbws used in negative ways unfortunately.
> 
> ...



Do a title search for VFW or VeryFatWomen or Very Fat Women and you'll find LITERALLY hundreds, if not thousands, of posts about why the people who've had their pictures stolen are upset. There is no point in rehashing all those issues here though. 

It's a big deal to many who's pictures have been taken and used without permission, and in the end, that's really all that matters.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 12, 2008)

Prince....read the rest of this thread...it has ALLLLLL the reasons many feel strongly about this. I think your opinion is set in stone, which is your right, but, this has been hashed and reheated about a million times. Sorry, but, ummm, nobody has to give you an ' extreme ' reason. Folks have the right to take issue with what affects _their_ lives. I am sure there are things that make your life a bit________( fill in blank ), and I might say...eh.



*eta...ooops..someone beat me to it..heh


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 12, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Do a title search for VFW or VeryFatWomen or Very Fat Women and you'll find LITERALLY hundreds, if not thousands, of posts about why the people who've had their pictures stolen are upset. There is no point in rehashing all those issues here though.
> 
> It's a big deal to many who's pictures have been taken and used without permission, and in the end, that's really all that matters.



Okay. I've read over a couple. I didn't know they were claiming copyright over someone else's pics. 

Still, what constitutes stealing? Like I mentioned, I have a picture of Mia Tyler as my background. If I posted it on a site and or made a fansite, would that mean I stole her pics? What about those of us who have posted something funny that we saw on another site. Is that stealing?

I guess I'm trying to find what's so bad about it. If someone doesnt want their pic on there then that's fine. I'm not saying they can't ask to take it down. But he doesn't seem to be using them in a malicious way. 

The way I see it is that if you have a pic on your free site or profile, you want other people to see it. I have a yahoo group of my wife and if any of her pics showed up on one of these sites I wouldn't care and neither would she. Some women apparently don't mind it, so asking for the entire site to be taken down is a bit overkill. 

Like I said though, paid pictures shouldn't show up on there. THAT, in my opinion, is stealing. And DON'T get me started on "candid" pics. 

So again, I ask. What is so bad about having guys admire you? Is it that people don't want the pics to be seen? Or is it the principle of the thing?

Not trying to cause trouble or anything along those lines. Just trying to understand something.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Prince....read the rest of this thread...it has ALLLLLL the reasons many feel strongly about this. I think your opinion is set in stone, which is your right, but, this has been hashed and reheated about a million times. Sorry, but, ummm, nobody has to give you an ' extreme ' reason. Folks have the right to take issue with what affects _their_ lives. I am sure there are things that make your life a bit________( fill in blank ), and I might say...eh.
> 
> 
> 
> *eta...ooops..someone beat me to it..heh



Heh. Everyone has a right to their opinion. I'm glad to have the chance to voice mine. Maybe I'm just naive somewhat. I don't agree with a bit of the stuff on that site. However, it just seems that everyone has a problem with the idea of taking a pic and putting it on another site and I've just seen so many examples of it done in other ways that no one makes a big deal about.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 12, 2008)

Prince Dyscord said:


> So again, I ask. What is so bad about having guys admire you? Is it that people don't want the pics to be seen? Or is it the principle of the thing?
> 
> Not trying to cause trouble or anything along those lines. Just trying to understand something.



I swear to God, I'm not trying to be obtuse here, but you need to go and find the 3-10 other threads on this stuff and read it all if you really want to know the opinions of people here - they are varied and complete, and trying to sum them up is doing all of them - who took a lot of time and energy to hash this all out - a disservice. 

I don't want this to sound like a simple "you're late to the party, bud" - but you are, but thankfully we have a full history here that you can read and learn more about the indepth feelings and issues associated with this particular issue. 

I don't have time to do a search for you right now, but I'm quite sure if you search here, on the Main Board, for Yahoo, Very Fat Women, VFW, etc... you'll find all you could want, with multiple answers to the questions you're asking. 

I realize you're saying you're not trying to cause trouble, but by bringing this all up again, asking people to further explain their anger/disgust/betrayal, etc... you're doing just that. 

Thanks.
/mod


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 12, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I swear to God, I'm not trying to be obtuse here, but you need to go and find the 3-10 other threads on this stuff and read it all if you really want to know the opinions of people here - they are varied and complete, and trying to sum them up is doing all of them - who took a lot of time and energy to hash this all out - a disservice.
> 
> I don't want this to sound like a simple "you're late to the party, bud" - but you are, but thankfully we have a full history here that you can read and learn more about the indepth feelings and issues associated with this particular issue.
> 
> ...



Actually, I'm just bringing this up because I got an e-mail saying that there was activity in this thread. I had actually forgotten about it until then. I've posted in this thread before so I thought it fell off the radar. I didn't realize it was such a sore spot though.


----------



## mango (Mar 12, 2008)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Like I said though, paid pictures shouldn't show up on there. THAT, in my opinion, is stealing. And DON'T get me started on "candid" pics.



*If you look up the guy that runs these groups - imitation700mb/John Martin or something or other you will see that he has many groups.

I have noticed pictures with watermarks in several of the VFW groups. Some were removed, others have not.

If you request to have a pic removed, he may remove it. Any outward criticism via messages to his group is removed and censored and the user is banned.

One group I believe is called CandidBBWs&SSBBW's (or some variation of that name) where he posts and encourages candid pics of bbw's taken in the street or in supermarkets etc. He encourages it to the extent that he even has a "Candid pic of the month".

If you look him up on Yahoo groups, you'll find all his different groups.

*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 12, 2008)

People go trolling around on these groups and it's all fun and games until you're on some joke website with FAT ASS written across your photo. 

People should be allowed to feel comfortable enough to show themselves and if pricks like this guy go around stealing photos, well, that is just going to set it all back, isn't it?

and it's seriously creepy that this person has nothing better to do than collect hundreds of pictures. This is the problem with this whole thing. So many supposed proud FAs are actually just all to happy to sit back and get their wank on without ever having to y'know, meet a real fat girl. This dude is just catering to that.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> People go trolling around on these groups *and it's all fun and games until you're on some joke website with FAT ASS written across your photo. *
> 
> People should be allowed to feel comfortable enough to show themselves and if pricks like this guy go around stealing photos, well, that is just going to set it all back, isn't it?
> 
> and it's seriously creepy that this person has nothing better to do than collect hundreds of pictures. This is the problem with this whole thing. So many supposed proud FAs are actually just all to happy to sit back and get their wank on without ever having to y'know, meet a real fat girl. This dude is just catering to that.



I agree with BGB, especially the bold part.


----------



## Friday (Mar 13, 2008)

I for one Prince *DO* think you're trying to stir the pot. It would take a real idiot to have read this entire thread and yet not understand that just because someone chooses to post a picture of themselves out having fun for friends that know them does *not* mean that they want that picture STOLEN to be some asshole's wank fodder. You want a definition of stolen try this: If it belongs to someone else and you take it without their permission you are a thief, regardless of whether it's a picture or friggin' Ipod. If you were to post a pic of your child here for friends to see and later found it on some pedophile's 'Child Love' site, would you think that was OK?

That picture of Mia you helped yourself to was very probably a professional shot that she was paid for which the owner then choose to publish in the public domain. But in case you're totally out of touch, the scum that are papparazi are being prosecuted more and more frequently for taking unauthorized pics of famous people as are the rags that publish them. It's about effin' time.

If your wife gets off on this type of <cough>admiration<cough>, bully for her. That doesn't mean anyone else has to.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 13, 2008)

Prince, I haven't read the rest of this thread wither, but it would still seem like a striking bolt of common sense as to why the BBW models on here AREN'T like Cindy & Pam....

Cindy Crawford and Pamela Anderson get paid A LOT of money to have their pictures bandied around the internet, infact it's actions like that which ensure they KEEP making a lot of money.

These girls _don't_ get paid a lot of money. What cash they do get from their pictures, comes from their paysites. And who's gonna join the paysite if they can see it for free with VFW? Let alone those poor girls who don't have a paysite...


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I personally can not fathom why on earth he needs a million pics etc? Answer that one if you can.



It is called compulsion...addiction...


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 13, 2008)

I was going to make my usual long-winded post about how stealing pictures is wrong, but I've said it so many times already. It can be summed up as this: stealing pictures, posting them anywhere else is illegal, as it is breaching copyright law. Plain and simple.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 13, 2008)

Tis the nature of the internets though.

We all KNOW the internet is not secure if you're posting risque pictures. I think the only way to secure privacy is to not post pictures of yourself.

I'm not saying it's fair or right, but I think it's unfortunately the only way.

Many companies google people and check their Myspaces and Facebooks to see what kind of a person they are and I bet many have lost a job. Scary but true.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Tis the nature of the internets though.
> 
> We all KNOW the internet is not secure if you're posting risque pictures. I think the only way to secure privacy is to not post pictures of yourself.
> 
> ...


Cf. "Kristen."


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> Cf. "Kristen."


----------



## altered states (Mar 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> Cf. "Kristen."



Listen to her demo before you judge.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 14, 2008)

Friday said:


> I for one Prince *DO* think you're trying to stir the pot. It would take a real idiot to have read this entire thread and yet not understand that just because someone chooses to post a picture of themselves out having fun for friends that know them does *not* mean that they want that picture STOLEN to be some asshole's wank fodder. You want a definition of stolen try this: If it belongs to someone else and you take it without their permission you are a thief, regardless of whether it's a picture or friggin' Ipod. If you were to post a pic of your child here for friends to see and later found it on some pedophile's 'Child Love' site, would you think that was OK?
> 
> 
> That picture of Mia you helped yourself to was very probably a professional shot that she was paid for which the owner then choose to publish in the public domain. But in case you're totally out of touch, the scum that are papparazi are being prosecuted more and more frequently for taking unauthorized pics of famous people as are the rags that publish them. It's about effin' time.
> ...



A few things. 

1) Yes I would have a problem with finding a picture of my child on a pedophile's site. But then there's the little matter of pedophilia being illegal and all. So I could just report the site to the proper authorities and get it taken down. That's simple enough. 

2) I never said my wife "Gets off" on this sort of thing. I just said she didn't care if someone were to post her pics on a page like that. As long as it's not being portrayed in a negative light, she's fine with it. 

3)I agree about the papparazi are some screaming vultures and the media pries way too much nowadays.

4)In this day and age, it's hard to enforce something like "picture theft" on the internet. If someone physically stole pictures from you and posted them on the net, that's one thing. If someone takes a picture that you posted and posts it somewhere else, then that gets tricky. It's easier if it's a paid site. Like I said earlier, that's stealing revenue. It would be even worse if they took the pics and then charged for them. 

I'm not saying I agree with everything that group does. But at least they're not being malicious about it like some sites I've seen out there. If people are that concerned about it, they can use a site like photobucket or flickr and make the pics private so only people they want to be able to see them will. That's just the nature of the net nowadays.

And now, I'm NOT trying to cause trouble. I'm just stating my opinion. And like I said, the only reason I brought this up was because of the activity still in this thread so I assumed it was still up for debate.


----------



## Friday (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, pedophilia is illegal, but as you've stated repeatedly stealing pictures of people (children included) is not, nor is reposting them. My point is it's wrong whether it happens to be done in a manner that bothers YOU personally or not.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 17, 2008)

I shall just say to these creeps " Eff off and stop stealing people's pics, you little cretins" 

Ahh, it feels good to get that off my chest.:bow:


----------



## Travis (Mar 17, 2008)

If he wants to post pictures I am sure allot more people would be more receptive to his site if he simply asked for permission to use the photos. Yes, most would probaly reject his request but that is there right and he should respect it. If he has any respect for females that he is attracted to he would make sure they are okay with the use of their pictures before posting them without permission.


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 17, 2008)

I learned long ago that property abusers like this exist in both the real world and the virtual world, and prevention is the best policy. That's why I'm verrrry careful with my photos. I still have this slight fear that certain pix of me with a cattle brand superimposed on my ass, which turned up on a joke web site several years ago, might come back to haunt me. Not exactly good for my professional image as a cog in the machinery of corporate America, although I've seen far worse. So far so good.


----------



## Jes (Mar 17, 2008)

Travis said:


> If he wants to post pictures I am sure allot more people would be more receptive to his site if he simply asked for permission to use the photos. Yes, most would probaly reject his request but that is there right and he should respect it. If he has any respect for females that he is attracted to he would make sure they are okay with the use of their pictures before posting them without permission.



I think a big part of this is the excitement over posting pix women don't want posted. Hence, the permission thing would get in the way. Cf. the candid shots from malls and whatnot.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 17, 2008)

Friday said:


> Yes, pedophilia is illegal, but as you've stated repeatedly stealing pictures of people (children included) is not, nor is reposting them. My point is it's wrong whether it happens to be done in a manner that bothers YOU personally or not.



Heh. I can't find a rebuttal to that. Alright. You've made your point. However you've made my point also. It isn't illegal to take pics and post them somewhere else and therefore, it's not really stealing. It's no different than posting a link somewhere else if you really think about it. Would people be in such an uproar if someone made a site with links to the pages?

My main point though is that I'm sure everyone has reposted a pic from somewhere at SOME point in their lives. And it's because of that reason that Yahoo isn't going to do much in this regard. If they made a site that bashed bbws then maybe something might be done. MAYBE. 

At this point, it seems the best thing to do would be to just ignore them, ask to take your pics down if you don't want them there and hope for the best. I agree that permission should be asked because it would be the considerate thing to do, but all my years online have showed me that the net isn't considerate.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 17, 2008)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Heh. I can't find a rebuttal to that. Alright. You've made your point. However you've made my point also. It isn't illegal to take pics and post them somewhere else and therefore, it's not really stealing. It's no different than posting a link somewhere else if you really think about it. Would people be in such an uproar if someone made a site with links to the pages?



There's a site I remember seeing from loooooong long ago (pre-2000) that had a list of websites owned/ran by/for BBWs, regardless of what type of site it was...personal web pages, photo galleries, paysites, etc. It didn't matter, if she was more than 300 pounds, she was on there, along with the person's AIM/Yahoo/MSN name and their weight, in order from heaviest to "lightest."

Never saw any complaints from it but one...some woman had a bigass thing on the top of her page saying "I AM NOT A FEEDEE, SO STOP ASKING", which looks funny on a personal art page.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2008)

I am so looking forward to the next VFW thread.


----------



## Travis (Mar 18, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> There's a site I remember seeing from loooooong long ago (pre-2000) that had a list of websites owned/ran by/for BBWs, regardless of what type of site it was...personal web pages, photo galleries, paysites, etc. It didn't matter, if she was more than 300 pounds, she was on there, along with the person's AIM/Yahoo/MSN name and their weight, in order from heaviest to "lightest."
> 
> Never saw any complaints from it but one...some woman had a bigass thing on the top of her page saying "I AM NOT A FEEDEE, SO STOP ASKING", which looks funny on a personal art page.



Yeah, that site still floats around the web.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 18, 2008)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Heh. I can't find a rebuttal to that. Alright. You've made your point. However you've made my point also. It isn't illegal to take pics and post them somewhere else and therefore, it's not really stealing. It's no different than posting a link somewhere else if you really think about it. Would people be in such an uproar if someone made a site with links to the pages?



Wrong. It is a breach of copyright law to post pictures without the copyright owners permission. Please see here.

It really puzzles me when people try to defend these sort of websites. Makes you wonder why.....


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> I think a big part of this is the excitement over posting pix women don't want posted. Hence, the permission thing would get in the way. Cf. the candid shots from malls and whatnot.



The taking pictures of ladies at malls and places in public and posted them like that just really creeps me out. It is so violating. I guess I don't get the turn on/excitement. How come yahoo can't just shut him down? This is a Yahoo group is it not?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am so looking forward to the next VFW thread.



He's likely to run out of yahoo groups soon, since i registered VeryFatWomen 8, 9, and 10 for myself a few months ago LOL. I'm looking forward to his reaction when he tries to open his next one


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 18, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> There's a site I remember seeing from loooooong long ago (pre-2000) that had a list of websites owned/ran by/for BBWs, regardless of what type of site it was...personal web pages, photo galleries, paysites, etc. It didn't matter, if she was more than 300 pounds, she was on there, along with the person's AIM/Yahoo/MSN name and their weight, in order from heaviest to "lightest."
> 
> Never saw any complaints from it but one...some woman had a bigass thing on the top of her page saying "I AM NOT A FEEDEE, SO STOP ASKING", which looks funny on a personal art page.



That site did, and still does, get many complaints. I believe the proprietor has been banned from Dimensions, both the forums and chat.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 18, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> There's a site I remember seeing from loooooong long ago (pre-2000) that had a list of websites owned/ran by/for BBWs, regardless of what type of site it was...personal web pages, photo galleries, paysites, etc. It didn't matter, if she was more than 300 pounds, she was on there, along with the person's AIM/Yahoo/MSN name and their weight, in order from heaviest to "lightest."
> 
> Never saw any complaints from it but one...some woman had a bigass thing on the top of her page saying "I AM NOT A FEEDEE, SO STOP ASKING", which looks funny on a personal art page.



I remember that site. I even know who you're talking about. She's a close friend of mine. She was absolutely livid. 

As for the thing with copyright, it seems things have changed since the last time something like this came up. I keep forgetting that the DMCA doesn't just apply to music.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 18, 2008)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> He's likely to run out of yahoo groups soon, since i registered VeryFatWomen 8, 9, and 10 for myself a few months ago LOL. I'm looking forward to his reaction when he tries to open his next one



 Good on ya mate. That guy gives me the creeps just looking at him. Little twerp.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good on ya mate. That guy gives me the creeps just looking at him. Little twerp.



Thank you


----------

